# Most embarrassing period stories



## macface

Have you ever gotten your period in a public place and didn't have a pad at the moment and got stain and didn't realize until somebody tells you.whats your story?Heres mine

I got my period in the mall I was with my dad I did not have a pad I did not have nothing to cover my butt with I had big red circle in my butt.My sister called me in my cellphone and found out we were at the same mall I told her what happend and confess to my dad.My sister told me to meet her at the restroom she bought some cheapie sweats at Mervyns and she had pads in her purse.She saved me.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21

The first couple years were embarrassing!!!

I was always panaroid that people knew and felt like I was wearing a diaper!

And I HATED changing my pad in the bathroom at school. or in a public bathroom.

There were times I just didn't do it until I got home...Bad idea!!! You can guess what happened. To painful to talk about. lol.

I've had mine since I was 10 or 11 years old (too young IMO,I was still watching cartoons! )


----------



## KellyB

I was 10 and having to take a purse to the bathroom horrified me. I was the only girl out of all my friends for like 2 years. Of course the only one with boobs too. I hated it.


----------



## magosienne

i got mine when i was 14. thank goodness that day i was wearing black pants, so it wasn't too bovious and i had the possibility of hiding it with my coat.

but guess what happens when you wear a white skirt...you get a nice red circle. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jessica

The first time I ever got mine was the most embarassing. I was 13 and I was wearing white pants and in school. Till this day I don tknow if anyone ever saw it. I guess I wouldve been teased though if people at school did see it. I was still so embarassed.

One other time was when I had to ask my dad to go to the store to get me pads. I had to call my dads girlfriend at the time and ask her to call him. He handed them off to me and i ran into the bathroom and slamed the door and couldnt look him in the eye for hours...lol...I was about 14....talk about embarassing.


----------



## brewgrl

i had only used pads until i was 15. I went camping one summer and started my period. I went into the water, and of course the pad filled with water as well, and leaked out everywhere... in front of boys. that was the day i was introduced to the tampon.

Oh I would have died right there.


----------



## Maysie

Luckily the only time I've been in public without feminine products was when I was 15 and I was working at subway. My male coworker pointed in out and I was mortified. But at least he didn't tease me or anything, it was just awkward.


----------



## 4getmeNot

mine was when i was at a party at a hotel &amp; i had started my period and didn't know it! i didn't have any pads or anything, and by the time i discovered it i had a huge spot on the back of my pants. . .



i couldn't leave right at that moment, so i put a big hoodie on and tried to cover it up and not stand up that much. one of my ex's moms was there...and she noticed it! as drunk as she was, she was laughing about it with some guy. talk about embrassing! what a b*tch!


----------



## SimplyElegant

One time I didn't know I started my period and I was at a friend's house and I was sitting in her chair and left a stain on it. Cleaning it up was soo embarassing.


----------



## LilDee

lol, i don't really have any "showing" period stories.. the one I have isn't that embarrassing.. well mabey to some, but i don't get embarrassed THAT easily





One time i had to go buy tampons in a hurry at the grocerie store.. and ofcourse the ones i buy were out of my reach (i'm like 5'2" ).. there was nobody around other than a guy reading a magazine and a guy walking by... so i had to do it.. i asked the guy walking by: "Would you feel really awkward reaching for the pack of tampons up there? the ones i use just happen to be out of my reach"..

He had no problem grabbing them for me and we all had our little laugh and went on with our evening.. hehe


----------



## Dragonfly

I was in grade 7, having my period...

I went into the bathroom to change pads. Back then, the pads came in a blue box with safety pins.

I thought I had secured the pad with the pins. I finished dressing and walked out of the bathroom.

Much to my chagrin there was a line up of boys waiting for gym class.

Back then I was uncomfortable being around boys. Walking past them was no fun. But I had no choice so I started walking.

All of the sudden I can feel the pad shifting. I stopped and quickly realized that all the boys were watching me. I started to walk again. I could feel the pad slipping from my underpants and heading down the inside of my thigh.

I froze and tried to think about my options:

do I continue walking past all these boys and hoping to find another bathroom before the pad falls to the floor or,

turn around and walk back to the bathroom.

I decided to keep walking. Well that darn pad was just hitting my knee. The only thing saving it from falling to the ground was the jean material.

I turned and shuffled back as fast as I could, into the washroom.

I made it just in time to have a girl witness the pad fall from the pant leg onto the floor. She just stared at me in horror.

Better her expression than if the boys had seen it emerge from my pants.


----------



## polaroidscene

I've never had any accidents at school were anyone saw lucky it was cold and i had a coat but i was burning up and a couple girls gave me weird looks this was my freshmen year of highschool so i just wore that until i got home...i always carry tampons or pads with me even if im not on my period....but i have had a friend spend the night with me and she wore a pad and when we woke there was a blood stain on my sheets that we both saw....ick. Anyone remember the pad check? When your friend was on her period and wearing a pad she would walk by you and you would make sure she wasn't bulky in the butt hahah


----------



## CellyCell

Several times in school - not sure if anyone saw... I use to wear sweaters that cover my ass back then. Both times I was wearing khaki colored pants... why I was wearing khaki pants during my rag time - no clue.

But I've converted to tampons and no worries ever again.


----------



## natassia83

britany spears has the whole world watching her and she got out of the car and her white panites werent so white anymore, poor girl, they took like a million pictures and no one said a word to her.


----------



## nics1972

Mine was at the Bombay Airport, when I was getting ready to come back to The States. My ex mom inlaw and my parents had come to drop me off. My ex inlaws (esp dad in law &amp; sis in law) used to be very mean and taunting if I failed to stay over at their house and I was sick of it. I didnt really like stayng there and to avoid having to do it, esp since I wanted to spend the last two weeks with my family, I blatantly lied about having gotten my period.

Anyways, two weeks later, here I am, at the airport, getting ready to go thru customs to come back and I get these awful cramps. I went into the bathroom and discovered I got my period. I was in a total panic. For one, no pads, and secondly, I had just said I got it two weeks ago to my ex mom in law. Now what ??!!! Anyways, my sister ran to the phramacy at the airport to get some pads and they were out. Some lady traveller overheard her and gave her a couple. That saved my butt at the time. I stocked up in the flight.. helpful stewardess. As for the lie, well, I am sure she knew.. and since I was not going to be around to "listen" I eventually got to not caring. Ever since, I ALWAYS keep a pad/tampoon in my purse.


----------



## nyxxx

I've never gotten a stain or anything like that, thankfully.



In 8th grade, I was at my locker pulling books out of my backpack and I had forgotten that I had a pad in there from camping that past weekend. Well, it came out with my books and fell on the floor next to one of the "popular" boys. And he said loudly, "OH HEY, IT LOOKS LIKE YOU DROPPED YOUR TAMPON." It was horrible. I picked it up and rushed to class. Once there, I decided I was too traumatized to spend the day at school, so I asked if I could go to the nurse. To get to the nurse, I had to walk through the gym and past the "popular" guy's friend... And the friend saw me and said, "Need a tampon?" and everybody laughed. And I ended up staying home for about a week. It was horrible for little ol' 8th grade me.

Now I kinda laugh about it, but jeez... People can be so mean sometimes.


----------



## sepidrinx11

Okay. so i was hangin out with my friend and i knew i was on my period. it was raining so i went to his house. after i was already drenched. [bad idea!!] and so i get there and his mom has us sit on towels. i get up to adjust mine and notice a red stain on it. small but noticable. i fold over the towel and go to the bathroom as quick as possible. i look around but cant find ANY lady products in there. i quickly get TP and bunch it up after i wash out my underwear and pants in the sink. i walk back and he gets up to go to the bathroom. he comes back and tells me there was red in the sink. Talk about embarassing. i went straight home.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365

Okay ladies... here's mine!

I was in Oceanside at the mall with a guy I was dating when my period started (two weeks early at that!) I had a tampon, but by the time I could get to the restroom I had a stain on my pants. To add to the embarrassment, my male friend also bought me a new pair of panties and helped find me some new jeans LOL He's the best


----------



## Xexuxa

Wow these are pretty bad, haha the only time I leaked over was during class in college, but luckily no one noticed but me


----------



## Adrienne

Well, i don't have anything that embarrassing thank god. But back in high school, i remember that one time a guy just wouldn't stop flirting with me but he would always try to mess with my back pack, opening it and taking my pens out. Well, one day i had my period and i always kept my tampons in the front pocket of my back pack.

It was in the very small packaging that Tampax came out with so it literally looked like candy. The guy pulled it out thinking it was candy and i didn't noticed when he had opened it out or anything. Next thing i know he's shoving it back in my hand saying sorry. i look at him and he's beet red in the face and in my hand is the tampon halfway out and hastily shoved back in the packaging. I felt a little embarrassed but not really. I started laughing my ass off by his expression. It took him a week to talk to me again.


----------



## perlanga

Wow these are some terrible stories.

Mine has to be in middle school, when I had to wear pads, it seems like I would get a stain every month. I couldn't stand pads. I remember I was sleeping at my house and waking up and seeing this huge bloodstain on the blanket. I mean it was scarey huge, like someone had been killed. My mom of course then had to yell at me to make things worse.


----------



## MissMissy

I was with my parents one day, I was young like 12 i think and i started my period i tole my parents they took me to k-mart to get some pads. that was the only things we got so when the guy put it in the bad i was embarrassed and was trying to hid it from everyone seeing in the sack so i started swinging the bag back and forth, well the pads flew out of the bag out onto the floor, everyone looked it was so embarrassing!!


----------



## katana

OH NO! Ladies these stories are just awful! But kinda funny at the same time.

We all kind of go through the same things!

I can't recall a time when I've been embarrassed really.


----------



## cheller

i dont recall anything happening to me like that. ive had several instances where it could have became a big deal. haha. thank God the office at our school always has tampons...the kind i like too! pearlsssssssssssloveeee.

they are the only ones that are comfortable for me. but im on 15...i still have some time left where anything could happen. haha. im not so regular. but i pray nothing happens to me. haha. you almost forget that girls have periods every month since everyone gets so good at concealing it.


----------



## happyduck

One day i was on my way to Miami Florida to visit my mom. I was on the airplane and there was a really hot guy named Ryan. We talked for a while and played a couple card games. I had to go to the bathroom and when i stood up there was a huge blood stain on the first class white leather seat! I didnt notice until i got back from the bathroom until i got back to my seat. Ryan looked at me and said "what the f*ck is on your seat!" I said umm i think you can figure that out...There was a long pause and i asked the flight attendent for a new seat. She said i cant because they were all filled. Ryan then said "its okay you can stil sitl by me". I said ok and just pretended to text one of my best friends. He asked when we get to Miami if we could grab a bite.

Time went on and now i have triplets because he couldnt keep his hands to himself. He ended up leaving me though and last time i heard he has 6 other kids with 4 other women


----------



## Alanna

Hey, so i was in 7th grade and I didn't have my period yet. I was the only one in my class and i felt really left out. So i lied and told everybody (including my parents) that I got my period. 2 years later in grade 9, I finally got it and I am so happy. I wish I never lied about it!


----------



## bike2468

This is soooo embarrassing, but, when I was 12(almost 13). I got my period, it was just another day in gym class, then the guy I've had a crush on came up to me. Then he said( well, more or less whispered) that there was a red streak of blood down my leg. Of course, 'wear short and you'll stay cool meg'. Worst thing ever. Even worse, then my gym teacher came up and practically shouted, " Meg! You got red on your leg! Did you get your period!?!" " yes" I replied in a small voice. But no, of course he is hard at hearing, so he asked me to speak up until I'm practically yelling at him, and by then everyone is laughing except my best friend, the guy I had a crush on and I! Even the teacher! Does anyone have anything worse?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cute101411

i was in 7th grade and i had had mine for about 3 mounths, and i would carry around a purse to class. and i had left it under the seat in english. then my best friend tols me that some of the boys had opened my purse and seen the pads. and told everyone. then after school one of the boys told me that my purse was in the office (as if i did not al ready know) and that there might be something in there that i need...


----------



## Ngelic

Omg, to this day, I remember my horrible period story.

It was the end of the day for Maths, usually we sit on red chairs in class but the teacher moved us all out of class to sit in the commons where the seats are wooden and white. That day, it just so happens to be really really really heavy and so I could feel it every single minute, I had a pad too! I got up and there was period all over the chair... I'm not sure if anyone saw BUT I was sitting quite close to a crush of mine and so I was mortified. I ended up sitting back down and hoped that my black school skirt would suck it all up.. as least that was better than telling the male teacher :/

But.. that reminds me of a funny moment. A guy friend of mine, we were 14, was looking through my bag for interesting things. I looked up and noticed that he was going to touch my pad pocket and warned him to not look in there because "there are things that you should not see". He, being a curious person, opened it and screamed! Lol, I couldn't help but laugh my head off at him which resulted in detention for distracting the class, worth it, LOL!

At least it wasn't as a bad as one of my friends... she had her period for the first time in class without a pad. The period dripped down her legs and all over the chair.... unfortunately for her, someone saw and the room started to stink like period. She was teased for that because after lunch she didn't try to clean up there was still blood all over her legs. Poor girl.


----------



## chay2859

im currently a freshman now and yes we still do that lol


----------



## cvsb12

I think mine has to be when I was in 7th grade... I was in english class and i was on my period. Well, it was the winter, and I was wearing Uggs, so I had just put my pads in there. When we had to get up to do partner work, one fell out- not that I noticed. It was at my desk on the floor and I was across the room... luckily the packaging blended in. My teacher saw it, but she just looked at me (as it was at _my_ desk) and then left it alone. Nobody else noticed, and I picked it up in time.


----------



## ray123

Oh yea! Well I got my period when i was 11 yrs old and i was at school and i had nooooo pad! There was a stain on my butt and  didnt know! My friend told me that there was blood on my butt! I was the only girl that was on her period in my whole school! And to makee things worse, .......MY TEACHER WAS A DUDE! My friends like i'll go tell him and i started screaming at her to not tell. So she didnt! I was sitting in a chair and the blood stain got on! I quickly cleaned it before the guy that i hate more than anything saw the stain! He would have held it against me!Then it was gym and i had to run do i got my sweater and kept pulling it down towards my butt so noone would see. Then my head hurt soooo bad that I fainted in the middle of my lap! Luckily noone saw the stain! WORST DAY OF MY LIFE I DIDN'T GO TO SCHOOL FER 2 DAYS BECAUSE OF THE EMBARRASSMENT! But now the guy i hate kissed me the day i went back to school and asked me if i was better! It felt like electricity! Now we are raising a great family!


----------



## Its Only Nicole

I really don't have a super embarrassing story.. that I know of at least.. but

The first time I got my period.. I didn't realize it.  It was over the summer, right after my dad's birthday.  I remember going to the bathroom and.. saw there was a weird dark brownish red stain (more on the brown side) in my underwear.. I freaked out and threw them away.. like.. hiding them in a bag and throwing them in the dumpster outside throwing them away.. and went to my room and got a new pair.  I thought I had an accident somehow and didn't know it and was so embarrassed because I was 14.  Then a few hours later..  I went to the bathroom again and I had the same thing!  I freaked out.. and went and got my mom and showed her what happened.. she was like.. WHY DID YOU THROW YOUR UNDERWEAR AWAY?  you just got your period.. thats all!

I got in trouble for throwing them away..





I had always assumed.. it was going to be bright red.. not brown.


----------



## BananaGirl857

Well, I hadn't gotten my period for about 40 days and I guess I kinda got the stupid idea that maybe this was one of the things where you skip a month... because I hadn't been getting my period for long and I wasn't regular... so I didn't bring anything to my one-week music and dance camp I was attending with my mother. I know, I'm an idiot. The next morning, in the bathroom, which is when they pretty much always start, it happened.

Most- stressful- day- of- my- life. Really long too. I was constantly changing toilet paper and paper towels... I managed to stain several pairs of underwear and two pairs of shorts. The second one was khaki, but it was all on the bottom, and I think I changed into a different pair of similar shorts before anyone saw.

Late in the afternoon I cracked and told my mother when she asked me what was wrong (The stress and usual menstrual discomfort must have shown on my face.) She tried several times, in different ways, to get me stuff. First she got me two liners which I supplemented with more toilet paper. Then she got me a baggie with four actual pads and the next afternoon I found a box on my desk.

Thank God for mothers.


----------



## LizzyGirlTalk

So I was in my Physical Science class with (of course) the "cool girls". I asked my teacher to go to the bathroom and she was like cool ok so I knew I had my period so I walk out the door think "Ok pad in my bra." when i make it half way down the hall I realize I don't and the only place i kept them was in my bag (IN THE CLASS ROOM) so i walk back ligit like 3 seconds after I left grabed my bag and walked out. The teacher stoped teaching and the whole class was gawking at me like i had 3 heads or something! I was soo embarrassed!!


----------



## ariannabreeann

Alright, my story is probably one of the most embarrassing on this site. Well, here it is ;

Today was mine and my boyfriend's one month anniversary, i'm 13 &amp; he's 16. We each got one another a gift. He came over my house and we decided not to exchange gifts until he was about to go home. Of course, he gave mine early. A short while after, we fell asleep together and took a long nap. I knew i was on my period that day, and of course, i wasn't able to get pads until that night, so i had to use whatever i could find, which was alot of toilet paper and some type of cloth. I was almost positive that i would be all set until he left. Well, i was wrong. When we woke up , i gave him his gift, a t shirt from hot topic that he really wanted.. it was white. He put it on. Then we we sitting up together and i was on his lap. Awkward to say, but we were making out, alot, and we were both really into it, until he points out, that there was a big spot of blood on his shirt. I was mortified. I felt like bursting out into tears. So i left the room trying to act calm but as soon as he couldnt see me, i ran into the bathroom and fixed myself, then just sat there, too embarrassed to go back out and look him in the face. But thank god he's a great guy and was completely understanding about it, he told me not to worry at all. I guess he kept the t shirt , even though he couldnt do anything with it. I felt really bad about that. I made him leave like 10 minutes after that happened, and cried for a while after he left. Ughhhh : /


----------



## dixiewolf

When I was in high school I was in a drama class and we had to go out of town for a competition. My period was very irregular so I didnt bring any pads. I stained my jeans (no one saw, but I kinda disappeared and had to change outfits.) I then had to tell my drama teacher and she drove me to a convenience store. I was so embarrassed, I kept apologizing the whole way there.


----------



## Sammie Samera

wait so you now have kids with the guy you hated???


----------



## Sammie Samera

> Originally Posted by *ray123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh yea! Well I got my period when i was 11 yrs old and i was at school and i had nooooo pad! There was a stain on my butt and  didnt know! My friend told me that there was blood on my butt! I was the only girl that was on her period in my whole school! And to makee things worse, .......MY TEACHER WAS A DUDE! My friends like i'll go tell him and i started screaming at her to not tell. So she didnt! I was sitting in a chair and the blood stain got on! I quickly cleaned it before the guy that i hate more than anything saw the stain! He would have held it against me!Then it was gym and i had to run do i got my sweater and kept pulling it down towards my butt so noone would see. Then my head hurt soooo bad that I fainted in the middle of my lap! Luckily noone saw the stain! WORST DAY OF MY LIFE I DIDN'T GO TO SCHOOL FER 2 DAYS BECAUSE OF THE EMBARRASSMENT! But now the guy i hate kissed me the day i went back to school and asked me if i was better! It felt like electricity! Now we are raising a great family!


wait so you have kids with the guy you hated???


----------



## DD98

i honestly think mine beats all of yours no offence but....

warning: graphic!!!

so i was at home most of that day it was a heavy day not really a big deal just alot cramps stuff like that and BAM things turned into a monsoon i took one of my mums super plus tampons and a extra absorbency and my mum was in the front yard i was gonna go talk to her  and heres this guy from telus trying to sell it to them i might add this guy was young veryy hot had a cool car and everything so i thought whatever i should be protected for a couple hours and my parents started really looking into this and talking to him so they invited him in so that was all fine and everything well i was standing in the doorway from the kitchen and dining room and my mum went to get something so i was there it was awkward and whatever all of a sudden i feel this drip od my toe and im thinking "what the hell is that?" (i was wearing a dress) i look down its blood i start to feel it come down my thigh so im squirming and it felt like forever and my mum finally came back and i just said really fast "ill be back in a minute..." pretty well ran to the bathroom it was dripping onto the floor like looked as if someone was dying i thought okay ill clean this up after i get in the shower ill lock the door it will be fine... i decided on not coming out untill the guy was gone incase he saw so i sat on the toilet took out the tampon that looked like it was bleeding not me put in the toilet wrapped up my pad threw my pantys in the sink of water and i can reach the faucets from the toilet so i turned the shower on hopped in there stood in there for at least a half hour just blood and clots coming out it was horrible so when i was done and the guy was gone i called for my mum to bring me a towel when she came into the bathroom my head was poking and i said "DONT STE- too late..." she had already stepped in the blood so she took her flip flop off and left it in the bathroom i felt horrible and promised i would clean it up and she said no i will hunny its okay so i put in another super plus tampon and a big pad we go to the store because there was like one super plus left and OF COURSE she had to be on her period too so we went to the store faught about which ones i needed balhblahblah so i got the ones i like and dont normally leak those worked well after that i was mortified me being 13 having this happen...    it happend about a month ago even now i can look back and sorta laught but at the same time have the embarrassed feeling again...


----------



## satojoko

I personally had only 1 embarrassing experience related to periods, but it turns out it wasn't ME who was bleeding as I found out. It was the guy I was with. From the nose. And then he tried to point the finger at me. I can't even repeat it here because it'll probably get deleted by a moderator. Dunno if any of you can figure it out from just that info. It was over 20 years ago. Other than that, no major horror stories to repeat.

One of my friends in elementary school, however, did go in the water at the lake with a pad. I'm sorry, but that's pretty boneheaded. She ended up coming out of the water with the stained pad slapping against her leg as she walked up the beach. Honestly, it was so ridiculous, I STILL laugh about it. Then again, she is no longer a friend - and for good reason - so I don't feel in the least bit guilty about it.


----------



## gigigirl123

This was in year 6. I had to tell my *MALE* teacher that I wasn't going to be able to swim because I had my period. The swimming was for year 6's and down because the year 7's got to go to the beach later in the year. So i had to stay with a year 7 class and two boys that were from year six that had passed all the levels one of those boys was my crush. Somehow everyone found out why I couldn't swim and this one boy every time I walked into class would say infrount of the whole class "Why aren't you at swimming" All the boys laughed. When we had library which is a class were we have a different teacher to our normal class room teacher. That boy said "Why aren't you at swimming" and my library teacher who was also a *MALE* and YOUNGE asked and said "Yeah why arn't you at swimming" And someone shouted out "She's on her period". I could have died.. So for the rest of that year and year 7 when ever we had sex ed. I felt as if the whole class would look at me every once in a while...


----------



## Brianna4

i got my period for the first time  when i was 12 , now i am 13 and it was horrible , to make it worse i was at school wearing a light blue dress, i got up from class and i noticed a red spot on the chair i started to worry then i got up and people started laughing and pointing and so i went to the bathroom after class and looked in the mirror and then i saw on the back of my dress was a blood stain that's when i relized i got my period , to cover it up i put on my jumper and i pulled the jumper really far down so it covered it up i went home and told my mum and now whenever i get it i got nervous to go to school because i am scared that horrible situation will happen again.!!!!!


----------



## alliecat32

okay so this didnt happen to me but it happend to one of my best friends.  Okay, so in 6th grade she got hers and all her BFF'S knew... no guys just the girls ha and that day in gym we had to do some kind of test where u go to a station and do something.... well we were at the push-ups station right? and they didnt really care about it they just told u to count cus it wasnt that important well we were basically acting like we were doing it and talking and she had a purse (like all the girls) and one of our guy friends came over and said.... Elizabeth is that ur purse on the floor over there? and it was hers and that was the day she was on her period.... so then we all RAN over there and some of the mean guys were laughing and ALL her pads were on the floor and we all picked them up for her and put them back in her purse then she ran to the girls locker room and i ran after her and all the other girls ran in after her and stayed in there for the rest of the class.... she said she was glad to have friends like us and the guys OF COURSE got in trouble... i think they got suspended for like 2 days for going through someone elses property... they said they were sorry... and she forgave them and now we hang with them and they still tell her how bad they feel about it... and shes like its k idc no moree HA! and shes going out with one of them i thinkkk hahahaha! WELL ha... so yeah she was SOOO embarrassed! but its okayy.... all girls get it and no one cares anymore and all the guys knew that if they mad fun of her ever again all of us would gang up on them! ha!


----------



## 13Bluestar97

Wow that all totally sucks

Once, when I just woke up at my friend's house at a sleepover, in my sleeping bag I noticed this pool of blood - my pad had failed me. To make it all worse, I was covered in blood and I looked like a zombie with all the blood on me! It looked like I friggin killed a person!!! I rushed to the bathroom to clean myself off and change clothes and lucky for me nobody saw, since once we went home I whipped out the Oxi Clean and spent three hours cleaning the sleeping bag. It's fine now, but I knew then to cancel sleepovers at the time of the period. XD


----------



## Ms-Jelena

Oh, dear, some awkward stories there! I never had any embarassing moments. I can't think of any embarassing stories of my own, because I never leave the house unprepared  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pandy1021

[spam link deleted]

It's quite really gross having a period for times you do not know it will comes.


----------



## melissakecken

Ok. I have struggles with horrible periods my whole life, and thank God I got a partial hysterectomy Oct 19,2010. It would be so bad that I would have to miss the first 3 days off of work almost every month. Needless to say, I didnt have a long job history over it, and it ruined alot of my life!! Well my son Lil Damon who is almost 14 was 4 yrs old, and I was walking up the steps into the kitchen, and had to wear the HUGE overnight pads and like 4 at a time, and I had on these red legging and a tshirt, He says to Me as Im walking up the steps, Hey Mommy, I didnt know that you were Poe from the Telletubbies, it was so funny. And SO embarrassing!! Kids, gotta love um.


----------



## SarahMershon

omg i was was with my high school pep band at a IU basketball. (I'm a Freshmen). any ways we were playing for IU and after the game A senior that is kinda my friend comes up to me and whispers in my ear that my period leaked. and i said what are you series i did even know started. then she said you need a pad and i said yea i wasn't going toes start tell next week then we went to the bathroom and and i saw the stain was huge and i was like what I'm going do for the ride home i have a huge blood stain on my butt then she gave me my jacket and said to tie it around my waist  so after all that I was like tank you so much and she said your welcome I'm so glad she told me


----------



## keicycakes

OMG. Mine was probably the worst.

I was in physical science class, and I have a HUGE crush on my science teacher.

I was wearing a black and pink laced skirt that day, and when i'm on my period i'm afraid to stand up because WHOOSH!

So i sat down through the whole class,

the bell rang and i had to stand up.

as i stood up, i felt it trickle down my leg.

I was like, oh shit.

so i like, walked all the way to the back of the room, and waited for everyone to leave the room to walk up to the front.

my best friend, came in and i'm like, "omg. look at my legs."

and she sees all the blood on it, and i'm there like flipping out in silence.

my teacher is just staring at me, and he goes "are you alright?"
i tell him to look away, and go over there. so he covers his face with his hands, and looks away.

veniece covers me from the back and takes me to the bathroom, but everyone in the hallway saw.

several laughed, several were like, "oh my god." and some didn't see.

it was probably the worst. i went straight to the health room after cleaning up, THANK GOD FOR BEST FRIENDS!


----------



## iamloved99

I was in the 7th grade and my periods were still irregular. During first period which was Athletics; i started to have stomach pain and sat out the rest of the class. I went to the nurse thinking i was sick because i wasnt feeling well earlier that week. I really wanted to go home but she sent me back to class. While in dance class i started to feel kind of damp down there and i realized that i was on my period. i didnt have a pad and the worse part was that i had bled through my dance clothing. Everyone saw it trickle down my leg and i starte to cry. I was sent back to the nurse with my friend who felt bad for me to get a pad and i still was in a bad mood and didnt feel very good. The good thing was that i was in my dance clothing and not my regular clothing


----------



## iamloved99

This is not my period story but my best friend's and she was in the 7th grade. We were in second period and the teacher was very strict. HE didnt let his stuents go to the bathroom during class. My best friend decided she would change her pad in third period since he would not let her go to the bathroom. However she suddenly felt an urge to pee. The whold first half of the class she could not stop moving because she had to use the bathroom so bad. Finally se found the courage to ask to use the bathroom but was told no. She expressed that it was an emergency but was ignored. She felt as if she was going to explode and did. Within seconds she peed on herself and the blood from her bad started to seep throgh her jeans as well. She started to cry and the teacher sent her to the nurse. She ha  d to walk around the rest of the day with no underwear!


----------



## annlynnrose

I was 9 when I got mine, but thankfuly i was at my grandmother's house. i was going to the bathroom. I when to whipe myself and saw it. so i called my mother over and when I told her; she got really happy for some other reason and told the whole family! My face has never been any reder!


----------



## dramaticpugs

Mine is about my first ever period. Complete hell, I might add. I was at a week long bible camp with stingy old ladies and mean teenage girls, I was 12. It was the day before the last day of camp and at morning worship, I had these really bad pains (I thought I had to pee) and I went to the bathroom, but the pains didn't go away. So my day continued on, and after dinner, the person in charge of the youth told us the we were going to play a game in the forest. Well, this game was going to take a while, so I went to the bathroom and saw the teeniest little red dot on my underwear. And then I looked down and there was this giant booger thing with some red on it hanging from my body (GROSS!). For some reason I just said to myself, "hmm, looks like I've got my period." and went straight to the game. I must of thought that it wasn't happening or it was something else. So I played the game, and my team won  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, so I was in a good mood. But I had to go to the bathroom again. I get to the bathroom and the spot was a little bigger. I was sitting in the stall and in the next stall I heard someone opening a pad. I had never heard that noise ever, but by the grace of God somehow I knew it was a pad. Now, I'm an overly shy person. I have like one friend. Somehow I mustered up the courage to ask this girl if I could have a pad because I had started my period, and she was just like "Yeah, sure. If you need more, come find me." I said thank you, and went to put it on. It must have been a maxi pad, it was SO THICK! By now, the shock had worn off and reality had come back to me. I walk back to my cabin and sit on my bed, then I start shaking. I was horrified. My counselor asked me if I was ok, and I told her that I started my period. And saying it caused my to burst into tears. The head counselor comes in and starts talking to everyone else in my cabin while my counselor calls my mom. If I had it my way, my mom would still not know to this day that I have my period. My mom wanted to talk to me to see if I was ok and tells me she's coming to get me tomorrow morning. So I'm stuck in this cabin with five 12 yearold girls, staring at me, while hearing the head counselor talk about other times girls got their period at camp. I did not want the other girls to know what was going on with me. I don't think any of them had gotten their periods, so they didn't need to know. The next morning, my mom got me straight away, but of course, I had to go to the bathroom. We get to a grocery store and I go to the bathroom, and I'm a hot mess. The pad barely absorbed anything, and it felt like I had 3 pairs of underwear in my pants because of the giant pad. I wanted to die. Then my mom asks me if she needs to buy me some "stuff". I can't say anything, I just want my nightmare to be over. So we're in the car driving home, and all of her friends start calling her and she starts speaking in "code" about what happened to me! I was furious!! I did not want them to know either! It was possibly the most horrific day of my life so far. I don't know if I will ever be able to get over the horror



.


----------



## Jennifer44now

i was 13 and had had periods for nearly two years. This one came out of the blue though. I was in high school having lunch in the Quad. I had on a white pleated mini. I didn't even realize it when I stood up and began walking. But this really big time nerd noticed. He came up and wrapped his jacket around me. I felt he was attacking me at first. But explained he wanted to cover me to protect from the embarrassment. . He then escorted me to the girls gym door entrance, i suppose realizing that I at least had some gym clothes in my locker. And of course there was the shower. Well, that nerd became my hero. i mean he was like a knight in armor coming to my defense. Two weeks later I had my first date with him. i have never met another like him. We dated through 4 years of high school before we departed to different universities. Girls, don't rule out the geeks and nerds as they are some of the best men out there. True gentlemen. Actually, i have seen women frequently pee in their panties from laughing too hard. And i have assisted a few in covering that. never seen a woman have an embarrassing period like that except for once sitting in a chair at a hospital only to find a woman had had her period and left her mess there fior me to notice only after sitting own. Disgusting! She could have easily simply folded the chair as it was that type. In this era of HIV/AIDS, we don't need that sort of thing either. Any other girls ever had a man come to their aid such as I did.? Great to hear those stories. There are men who care and understand. Wish there were more of the type.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jennifer44now* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i was 13 and had had periods for nearly two years. This one came out of the blue though. I was in high school having lunch in the Quad. I had on a white pleated mini. I didn't even realize it when I stood up and began walking. But this really big time nerd noticed. He came up and wrapped his jacket around me. I felt he was attacking me at first. But explained he wanted to cover me to protect from the embarrassment. . He then escorted me to the girls gym door entrance, i suppose realizing that I at least had some gym clothes in my locker. And of course there was the shower. Well, that nerd became my hero. i mean he was like a knight in armor coming to my defense. Two weeks later I had my first date with him. i have never met another like him. We dated through 4 years of high school before we departed to different universities.
> 
> Girls, don't rule out the geeks and nerds as they are some of the best men out there. True gentlemen.
> 
> Actually, i have seen women frequently pee in their panties from laughing too hard. And i have assisted a few in covering that. never seen a woman have an embarrassing period like that except for once sitting in a chair at a hospital only to find a woman had had her period and left her mess there fior me to notice only after sitting own. Disgusting! She could have easily simply folded the chair as it was that type. In this era of HIV/AIDS, we don't need that sort of thing either.
> 
> Any other girls ever had a man come to their aid such as I did.? Great to hear those stories. There are men who care and understand. Wish there were more of the type.


 I don't usually like to hear or relate period stories, but I love the Hero/Nerd story. What a sweetheart! His "nerdiness" may have actually contributed to his kindness, since he was probably less self-centered than a popular guy.


----------



## Tired girl

One time in 6th grade we had to play softball and I noticed I was leaking from the sid es, so luckly there wasn't a spot on my butt! I just kept looking down and when it was my turn to bat I really wanted to impress this guy I liked with my batting but I knew if I batted good that = me having to run and the pad leaking even more! So I tried my best not to hit the ball with the bat so I. Didn't have to run. And whn wwe got back in the school I didn't have anymore pads bt lucky I. Had an extra pair of pants, so I went to the bathroom and wrapped the leaking pad with TP and then 30 mins l8ter the new pair of ppants leaked! This girl I didn't rly liked noticed and said "nice ppants" gahh sadness.


----------



## Vera7

When I was in 8th grade, I had the habit of using the all nighter hefty pads, and I thought I was covered but when I got home, I went to the bathroom and blood was _everywhere_. Thank God no one had noticed though and I was wearing my dark blue gym shorts too. The next day I figured out it got bad during 7th period out of 9 because I could still see blood on the seat I was still in (and the bus seat I was sitting on)


----------



## missmaxed

My first period was at school, sitting in between the most immature guys EVER!!!!!! We had watched the menstruation vid in health just 45 minutes earlier, so they screech at the top of their friggin lungs, "CRYSTAL GOT HER PERIOD!!!!!!" I was mortified. Of course, my teacher was a man, so he said, "crystal, in your seat, stay there". I was so embarrassed and refused to move for the rest of the day, then i called my mom when every one had left. It was every where, the blood. I forever refuse to go back into that classroom.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kisser

My most embarassing period story was when I was in middle school, 6th grade, and I was showering after P.E. I got my period, but I did not know! When I came out of the shower, the next person was about to go in. They looked down to the drain, and saw blood stuck around it. I forgot my towel. They looked at my vagina and saw a ton of blood. I looked down and saw it too. Unfortunetly, there was a crowd around that girl and they all saw my period blood. I rushed to change, leaving a trail of blood. Now many girls saw me running. Many of them hadn't gotten their period yet. Now girls look at me wierd, and it's been two years!


----------



## Lolsmileyface

This is my most embarrassing period story........................................ So it's the last day of exam and also the last day of school. So schools comming out half day and we had break right before our last exam and I knew I had my period but I didn't want to seem awkward in front of my friends. So I didn't change until exams were finished and that was an hour. So exams are finished and I feel a little wet I tout it was sweat. So our Spanish teacher walks in and we stand and say gud morNIng and I turned around really quick and I c three small spots on my chair the chair is brown btw and in grade five all girls wear tan skirts so then I look on my skirt and there are two spots just below my thigh so I stay standing and raised my hand I was freaking scared if my teacher saw. And my friend was right behind me and she had her period.


----------



## eclipsechick08

Oh man, I got mine when I was 12 and my most embarassing story happened around there. I thought it was okay to wear the same pad like, ALL day. Little did I know, they fill up pretty quickly. Well, my dad and I were out on the lake fishing and I was wearing dark blue sweat pants. My pad must have filled up pretty badly because there was blood all over the seat of my dad's boat and he asked me, "Has your mom talked to you about your period?" I just kind of sat there mortified... Not something a dad should mention! EW!


----------



## coconutbreath

*i got my period on a long car ride from illinois to miami and was with my dad and 3 brothers the whole back of my pants was red and the were white and i didnt notice until i got up to go to the bathroom at a gas station in northern florida and a random lady asked me if i needed a change of pants. i looked behind me and ran to the bathroom. there was a pool of blood the size of a frisbee on my seat in the car so i guess y first period was petty heavy*


----------



## Sidrae1198

My first period was actually super embarassing. I was in PE (physical education) or gym class. &amp; I had a male teacher. We were running and I got this really bad cramp in my stomach. Kind of like that pre-period feeling of course. So after PE I went to the bathroom, &amp; checked &amp; I was wearing red underwear. But it was brown. I thought it was my discharge had a different color, but I had, had discharge for over year. So I didn't think it was that. I got out of the bathroom, &amp; thank god I had all my close friends in that class with me. But I waited till I got home. The next day, I wore white underwear just to make sure it was it. &amp; I still till this day do not know if it was it. But for the record, I'm not close to my mom AT ALL. I won't even ask her to by me any supplies still. But I calle her because she wasn't home. &amp; she never bought me pads or anything. So I was just like really. But the next month, I knew it was period. I want into the bathroom &amp; I was like 'are you fucking kidding me?' so I went &amp; took my sisters tampons. &amp; then yeah. I'm on my period right now. &amp; I've been on it for like 20 days! So I hope it stops soon. By the way it started on December 2nd, 2011. In 7th grade. I was 13! So I'm still 13. &amp; I'm going into 8th grade. Lol!


----------



## Bella72

My first period was in the 6th grade. And I had it when my mom was out of town. It was just my dad and I at home. First- I didn't know what it was (because it was brown, not red) so I just put a folded piece of toilet paper into my underwear. But unfortunately- it stained my underwear. The next day at school, my teacher told me to go to the office because I had an important phone call. (I thought my grandma died  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) . The call was my MOM. She asked me in this edxact quote "did you get your P-E-O-R-I-D?" (she thought people were listening) I said I didnt know... And described it, and she said it was. But how could have she have found out I've gotten it when she was gone? MY DAD. He didn't question me, but he must've saw my underwear and called my mom. ughhh. My mom told me to put a pad in (had some in my backpack in case of emmergencys) but I didn't know that you could peel off the sticky thing and place it in- so I just put it in my underwear and it slid around and I kept trying to fix it all during PE. It looked like I had a HUGE wedgie in my pants all day


----------



## Bella72

I did not mean to put that smile next to I though my grandma died, meant to be : o


----------



## Tyari

U can click on the little pencil to edit ur post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I did not mean to put that smile next to I though my grandma died, meant to be : o


----------



## me-lisa

ok you all me story has to be the best .... I'm 17 and have period problems ... like 6-7 days every 21 days  you do the math and thats a lot of bleading . but anyway its that time and we were simming at my neibors pool yesterday all 30 of us male and female . well I would get in and lay out for a while on a louge . I had on a dark burgany two peice and playtex ultra tampon... well need leedless ... they don't make tampons that hold it during the big three of my peiod. gota change every 1 and hours. normaly unles I've been swimming I found out . I got in pool and went back to chair and layed down. .nobaody told me that I left a trail back from pool or left a red puddle under my chair the last time I got in 20-30 min ago . that had dried and just done the same. . need less to say nobody there didn't know what happened chair concreate me and shoe all treceived a collor changing time

sime guy brough me his dark towl and told me I may want to go in and change clothes and clean my self up. so I did   nobody execpt my old best freind didn't make a big deal over it they just jumped in and cleaned up the mess ot the pool. then went back to having fun the witch said I would have to clean the pool before she got back in and that I should throw away the cahir and but hem a new one. white plastic cleans well.


----------



## diana16

My first time was the worst! It was sixth grade and i was sitting in class when i looked down and saw i had blood ever where, luckily i had a jacket so i tied it around my waist. I looked ridiculous especially cause my last class was p.e and we had to play soccer, so i just stood around waiting for the bell to ring, as soon as it did i hurried to the bus and sat down being careful i didnt stain the seat. Worst day ever since i was one of the first to get my period i didnt have no one to talk to this about lol


----------



## figgle08

I absolutely love how guys react to period supplies!!! Here's my story. One day in 8th grade I had my period and was wearing a pad but it to started to leak. So I asked my teacher if I could go to the nurse and she let me. So I walked into the nurses office and my BEST guy friend was there. So I whispered to the nurse I needed a pad she handed me one so my guy friend couldn't see it and then what happened is the nurse and I went into this back room and she closed the door and she handed me a sweater to wear. Then I came out of the room when I had everything situated and the guy I had a crush on in 7th grade was there!!!! My guy friend never asked why I was in there. Though the crush of 7th grade asked me when I came out of the nurses office, "why were u in there?" i said, "because." and he kept bugging me about it!!!! After that he FINNALLY gave up!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alliecat32

mines kinda long but anyway... it was this year of spring break right before i got it and well i went to the bathroom the night before we left for the trip we were going on it and was a long trip with having to ride 3 planes... it was heavy but i grabbed all i could from the stock i had in my room and i got all of it and it was a few tampons and a few pads... but most of the pads were overnight pads so it was real heavy and none of my family knew cus i was too embarrassed to tell them... so i kept going to the bathroom and my sister was getting pissed but it filled up fast too... but also i leaked because my pad or tampon i was using leaked i think it was a tampon cus tehre was blood on the string too :/ but anyways... i ran out of supplies i needed and it was horrible cus i had to ride the planes while thinking... am i leaking... what if it shows... shit like that... anyways luckily my sister is prepared for when hers comes but she uses super plus tampons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and there like huge i just use regular she uses tampax i use playtex sport regular--- LOVE THEM! anyways luckily she kinda found out because of the trash can was filled with tampon wrappers and shit... but anyways she told my mom and my mom comfronted me during breakfast the next day... when my dad went to go get his foood luckily plus we were at a resort with swimming and shit so THANK GOD FOR TAMPONS  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thats my story byebye


----------



## GlitzGlam

I don't really have an embarassing story but i remeber the 1st year tat i had gotten my period wheneva a girl would ask me when did u get ur period i wuld say 15t of august coz that is when i had them the 1st time...until later i got used to sayn lyk this week or lyk what day of that week of that month and nw when i thin about it i wonder what did my friends think of me sayn that....


----------



## embarrassing121

I got my period this year I am in grade six. it sucks I got it like 2 weeks ago and lucky my school uniform is maroon.I didn't pack pads and I went around to my friends have you got any pads I did not pack mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my friend Sophie also had her thank god lucky she had pads and she has been my bestfriend since  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amarah

I dont have an embarassing story of how I got my period but I do have some kind of embarassing story about my period, if that makes sense lol.

One time I had my period and I was 15, my sister and I were getting ready for school... When we finished getting ready we walked outside to go in the car

for my dad to drop us off. My dad was just standing outside looking on the ground, then all I could see outside our front yard were my used pads EVERYWHERE on the ground OPENED UP!! EWWWWWW

Turns out our dog got bored and decided to go through the bins that morning   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It was SO EMBARASSING!!

My stupid sister started screaming out that they were mine to my dad   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teavilla

OMG I was just telling my cousins my embarrassing period stories last night (they're 15 and 12, I'm 22).

My worst one: I got my period after school (I was a sophomore in high school at the time) before marching band practice. I only used pads then so when I asked a friend if she had any feminine products I could have and she gave me two tampons (CARDBOARD ONES AT THAT), I got nervous. My older sister (also in marching band) and I went to the restroom near the band/fine arts hall and she stood outside my stall and tried navigating me through the process. I was freaking out so badly panicking and shouting and yelling trying to figure it out and when I thought I had it on right, I didn't because it was uncomfortable as eff. and hurt. My sister told me to remove it and to try again with the other one so I did and had the same issue. I was on the verge of tears when I just pulled it out and wrapped up a bunch of toilet paper to stick in my underwear. I went to the band director, legit told him my period came and that I wanted to go home. He let me go (and he is crazy strict). Later after I had all my stuff together ready to go home, I realized that people likely heard me shouting and panicking in the restroom from the outside for my first true traumatic cardboard tampon experience. Lol fml.

I have so many but this is the most traumatizing one.


----------



## megan23456789

my isnt that embarrassing but it was like my worst nightmare at the time, i was at school and it was my first period and i wasnt that used to having a period, me and my mates were eating our food on the feild and bathing at the same time , and my friend noticed a huge red blood stain good job i was wearing black trousers ... i felt like crying my eyes out i was so embarrassed in front of all my mates, hate  being a girl sometimess..


----------



## alice blue

> Originally Posted by *Vera7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could still see blood on the seat


 That happened to me. 7th grade, bled through my jeans just before lunch and it was all over the WHITE bench. I'd switched seats, so I left evidence @ 2 tables. My "friends" made fun of me and told me to wrap my hoodie around my waist and go home, which I did, but not before the boys sat at the other table and the girls at my table pointed out the blood. The boys didn't make a big deal of it. I was so thankful they didn't make fun of me. I hated girls after that. Whenever anyone mentions how I don't have close female friends, these kind of incidents are the reason.


----------



## swifty4eva

today was the most embarssing day ever

i have not even had my period 4 a year yet

so i had my period over the week end and everything was going all right untel to day

so my flow was hevey so i wore 2 pads (i am not yet comfoortable with tampons)

and so  it felt rely wet so i whent to the bathroom and it was fineand so at reccs  we played kick ball so i was behind  a lot of boys and after lunch the back of my pants felt wet and so i rushed up the the bathroom and it sooked though my pants and so i told my female techer and i look at my desk and it was all over the seat and that has alwas been a huge fear of mine 4 it to leak  so my mom picked me up early and no one else in my class has had thires yet or dont even know what it is


----------



## coolness

ok so i was in my home ect class and i had a huge crush on him (i said had!) and i started to have super bad cramps and he asked me if i was ok and i was all like ya im fine but they got worse and worse and he saw that and he made me go into the hall and tell him and i was so embarrised about it i kinda just said i want to go inside the class get my planer and go to the bathroom and he didnt get it so i said i had "lady problems" and i blushed really bad and he looked at me for like forever and well i was in 6th grade and no one but my best friend had this and i guess he was embarried to cuz his face was beat red after i said it so he let me go now im over him but that was the worst day of my life im in 9th grd now and hes still my home ect teacher


----------



## coolness

it will trust me i had one the first time for 3 weeks and it sucked


----------



## coolness

> Originally Posted by *PRETTYSECRETS21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The first couple years were embarrassing!!!
> 
> I was always panaroid that people knew and felt like I was wearing a diaper!
> 
> And I HATED changing my pad in the bathroom at school. or in a public bathroom.
> 
> There were times I just didn't do it until I got home...Bad idea!!! You can guess what happened. To painful to talk about. lol.
> 
> I've had mine since I was 10 or 11 years old (too young IMO,I was still watching cartoons! )


 its not too young i started at 11 and i had know problem at all well not till 6th grd suckaly


----------



## mystupidself

oh my gosh,  ive had so many embarrassing period stories, all of them have been at school apart from this one, its like 3 in the morning and i got up out of bed to go to the toilet because i felt my leg soak, i started walking across my cream carpet, and blood just rushed down my leg, luckily there is only a few little red dots on the carpet, my sister said we'd sort it in the morning, and i went into the bathroom (luckily right next to our bedroom) and i had SOOOOO much blood down my leg, it was from the top of my thigh to the bottom of my foot, it basically covered my whole leg!! So trying to be quiet, i soaked it in soap and hosed it down with the shower, it's going to be soooooooooo embarrassing cleaning it up in the morning, im so embarrassed, im just lucky me and my sister are close!
 

Anyone got any worse stories to cheer me up? ...or had more than six times this happen to them? i know it probably happens to every girl, but its happened to me six times!!! :S


----------



## SamWiz

Hey Guys Im only 11 and I'm in 6th grade so here is my story

I have been having bad stomach aches lately and I had no idea why. So it was the first day of middle school and I made a promise that I would always wear dark pants and undewear, so the first day went very well(no period) So it was the next day and my stomach was hurting so mush and I asked my dad if I could go to school late until my stomach felt better. so i was sitting in my bedroom and I had a cramp for the first time and I knew I would have it that day(the 2nd day of middle school) I had panty liners and I actually thought they were pads So I thought to myself Should I wear the pads or not and I chose not to. Instead I wore dark pants and underwear and I went to school. I was very happy that day until the day was almost over. I was in band and I asked if I could go to the bathroom and I went to the potty and then I wiped when I was dont I looked and there it was My heart started beating really fast and my smile fell off of my face I was devestated and scared cuz my mom wasnt there andthe only person in the bathroom in there with me was the costodian so I wiped it all off and washe dmy hands and ran out I kept my mousth shut for the last 15 minutes of school I rushed to the bus and I tried to get home as fast as I can I ran home when I got off the bus I knew I has softball that day so I decided to wear the panty liner which I thought was a pad so I thought that it would catch all of the blood so I trusted it and wore it with white undewear thank god that I have to wear black shorts to softball but also thank god it was just a practice. I went home and told my mom cuz she just got home from work she was very surprised when I told her I asked her why and she said cuz I got it so early cuz I litterally turned 11 a month ago I went to the bathroom with her and I showed her what i had in the panty liner it went throught my underwear and then she told me that it wasnt a pad and she put one on my underwear it was so awquard she gave me the rest of her pads cuz she doesnt have her period anymore because she got cancer and it was supposed to come back but it never did. So she gave me hers YAY so I felt very uncomfortable for the rest of the night i told my younger sister and then my older brother over hear then later that night my dad found out cuz i was acting strange at softball I was so embarrased then we had to go to water country USA at the end of my period I didnt have a tampon and my mom would never let me use one so i went into the water with dark pants on and it didnt leak in the water yay-




I still hate my period


----------



## charmaine16

i just had this happen to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was in my choir class and i didnt know, but i had started my period and i had to switch to a different seat. So when i went to go to my other seat, i left a huge bloody mess on my chair. i got quickly to my seat, but everyone saw and many people knew it was me. While class was gong on, i had people staring at me and smirking! i wanted to cry.... even my ex who was in the room knew !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> after that i had to leave and there was another stain on my chair! HOW GROSS! so i left quickly and a few girls followed me to the locker room where i just cried and yeah... still have to go to school tommarrow....


----------



## 19ten20

I was 9 when I got my first period. The only period education I had was from Judy Blume's book "Are you There God it's me Margret". I was at my grandma's house and I went to change into my favorite bathing suit and I noticed I was bleeding. But I didn't know was it was (because periods are for big girls, right?). So I told my grandma that I was bleeding and I had to sit on the toilet while she made am emergency trip to the drugstore for pads (there weren't anything but tampons in the house).

It turns out that I have endometriosis which can cause very heavy bleeding, multiple periods per month, irregular periods, and long lasting periods (mine average 10 to 14 days). I'm 24 now and I have a Mirena IUD so I have much less problems.

I would always randomly start my period, but it was usually at night. I would always wake up and rush to put on a pad. Once in 8th grade about a week after I finished my period, I was at school and I was wearing tan pants. All of a sudden I went off, like I had pee'd or something. I looked down and I realized that I had started another period and the blood was spreading fast. I quickly told my friend and she found a guy who had his gym T-shirt in his backpack. he gave it to me to wear because it was long and covered my butt. When I went to my next class my other friends wanted to know why I was wearing a P.E. shirt. I told them what happened and then they started calling me Squirt!

In High School, my periods became so bad that I had to wear the highest absorbency pad while wearing the highest absorbency tampon. I had to change both every hour about they would leak other wise. Teachers didn't like me using the restroom so much so it got to the point where I would just get up and walk out of the classroom with a pad and tampon in my hand. I was considered a "rebel" in highschool (because I listened to metal music) so I didn't really care. In my honest opinion, I felt that I had a medical reason to use the restroom (to prevent a mess in my pants and on the chairs) so I did what I felt I needed to do. After 9th grade I think I started stock piling pads and tampons at home and in my purse or backpack. I can't say how many of my friends had been in a situation where they needed a pad and I was the only one who had them.

And yes, we used to do that thing where you ask your friends if you have any stains or bulkiness on your butt. I thought it was just Hispanic girls who did this, but I guess not. Good to know.


----------



## 19ten20

> Originally Posted by *buddies55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You will never have to worry again....
> 
> buddiesunderwear.com.au
> 
> Even if you are not wearing a pad .... No blood will get through to your clothing
> 
> These are the best things ever invented!!!!!


I am so looking these up right now! Thanks.


----------



## CottonCandyStar

I was 10 years old and in the 5th grade when i got my first period.That day i happened to wear red pants to school ( lucky me). Before going to one of my classes i went to the bathroom and noticed the blood. It wasn't too bad, but i knew what it was. I just used toilet paper because i didnt have a pad. I told my mom when i got home that afternoon.

When i was 14th ( 9th grade) i was having problems with my period not coming for months at a time, so i started taking BC pills. Well when my period started back it was like Niagra Falls,i would stand up and feel it pouring out. It was bad. Well i had to go to school anyway. I knew it would be difficult getting through the day. In my first class of the day i knew something was wrong.My pants started feeling wet. I looked down and noticed the pad had leaked badly. I tied my sweater around me and went to the bathroom and it looked like a horror movie.By the time i got back to class i knew i wasn't going to make it through the day like this, so i called home just saying i had a horrible migraine. When my mom got there to get me i explained what the problem was. I ended up having to stay home for 3 days because it was so bad.Im just glad i was able to hide it well and nobody every knew what happened.


----------



## LauraZ

I remember not so long ago. i had my period was one of the last few days so i wasnt heavy and my pad had moved and there was a stain on my pants. it was small but noticable. when i was sitting down with a lot of guy friends one of my them suddenly talks to me and says they make pads for guys how wierd it that! (don't know if this is true). i was completely stupid and didnt realise he was hinting me somethin. then once i got home i saw it. i was mortified! i just hope he didn't tell any other people or anyone else saw it. I'm still mortified to this day.


----------



## Princess23

My most embarrising period was when l was in seventh grade. It was the end of the day and we had just said prayer when my friend came over and told me l had a period stain on my khaki pants. I was wearing a pad and all and everybody was starimg at meðŸ˜


----------



## missnaya

I don't have any super bad horror stories, but when I started my period, I was in the 7th grade and I was ALWAYS afraid that I wouldn't change my pad enough and that it would leak through and make a stain on my jeans, I was sooo parinod about it that i would change my pad hourly, and I would even go as far as to wear spandex or shorts under my jeans as an "exta layer of protection" I was going thru pads waay to fast, and my jeans were always soo uncomfortable because of shorts underneath! And yess! like many other ladies said, I remember doing the "pad check" lol


----------



## candyapplles

My most embarrassing story had to be in the summer of 7th grade. We were leaving on vacation and I got my period a day or two before we left. I was wearing jean shorts (kinda light) and I was wearing a pad only, to me I could see it through my pants so I decided to cut the pad in half, bad mistake. As I was sitting in the seat in the air plane for two hours I got up when the flight landed to notice a red stain on the chair and my entire back side drenched with blood. Most embarrassing day ever!!


----------



## swiftie4life

Worst day of my LIFE! I was in the 5th grade and we were going on a field trip that day... I was at my grandmas house so i only had the pad i was wearing so just in case something did happen I put on 2 pairs of pants  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so i got to school and we get called down for an assembly and there she was the girl I've ALWAYS HATED playing "Someone Like You" on the piano this REALLY bothered me mostly because I can play piano too! &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So then we get on the bus and what do ya know i have to sit by her all the way there... Not kool. We get there and my BFF lauren says "your bleeding" i told her i knew but i didnt but I AM SOOOOO LUCKY I CALLED MY MOM THE NIGHT BEFORE i called her so she could bring my tennis racket that day she came and i left with her i came back though and by the next day everyone knew... EVEN MY BOYFRIEND  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl

Mine was when I went to cancun with my family, I got my period on the plane, and since I was fairly new to getting it, i didnt carry any in any of my bags. so bad news on the plane when I realize I got my period way earier than expected. I always seem to get mine when I travel.  Then one day, we went to see a mayan ruin far away from the zona turistica, and I bleed through my pants, which were white sweat pants/shorts I used over my bathing suit since it was a ruin off of a beach. I was so embarrased! Im much more organized now, but it was so bad, because we all left the ruins because of me.


----------



## swiftie4life

> My most embarrising period was when l was in seventh grade. It was the end of the day and we had just said prayer when my friend came over and told me l had a period stain on my khaki pants. I was wearing a pad and all and everybody was starimg at meðŸ˜


 I WAS WEARING KHAKIS TOO!!!


----------



## kisser

Yeah, I know what's it's like. My best friend, dont wanna say her name, she got her period in 5th grade at my pool party. This happenes in like like every period story! Yeah, she was getting her period and didnt know till the pool water started turning reddish brown. She never got it before, just discharge and full size breasts. She was kinda expecting it though. Yeah, but my sister had pads, she just started her period. My friend couldn't go swimming at the rest of my party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> She had to change into her clothes, too.


----------



## phiapinno

i am 11 and i got my 1 period today does anyone have any tips on pads/tampons and keeping it a secret


----------



## makeuptalk16

okay so my first story isn't embarrassing.. had bad cramps on a the first friday in october of this year (8th grade) and I'm 13. on sunday night I found that when I wiped it was a brownish red tint. thinking that my period might be soon I put on pink underwear that next morning. last class that day was gym and I went to the bathroom in the locker room. I looked and saw a brown spot and knew it right away. I rolled up a small ball of toilet paper (i was inexperienced. nowadays I would of wrapped toilet paper around my underwear a few times) and stuck it in my underwear. Luckily I had taken the fitness the other friday so all I had to do was count for a partner. strangely enough my mom predicted my period and gave me a pack of pads a week before my first period...weird.. and does anyone else get not just rushes of blood ..but GUSHES of blood when they stand up on a "heavy day" a few days ago (my 4th period) was super heavy and one day I stood up and it literally felt like I peed myself I even went to the bathroom immediately and told my female teacher it was an emergency. that basically continued all day.. ;( btw can someone help me out with tampons I think I have tamponaphobia lol


----------



## makeuptalk16

> i am 11 and i got my 1 period today does anyone have any tips on pads/tampons and keeping it a secret


 keep your stuff in your -bra -underwear -compression shorts/spandex (I wear them for extra protection and they hide the huge overnight pads) -shoes/boots -tampons sometimes come in cute little boxes -purse


----------



## amyanonymous

Ok lady's this one is bad... I was in 7th grade and I wore a skirt that day and when I got to school I found out I was in my period thankfully I had pads so I out one on and about two classes later I went to my locker and I had a botten locker so I scrunched down and when I got up I saw my pad had fallen out. I left I there because my locker door was closed my hands were full and the bell was about to ring, it was a small school and there wernt a lot if options and I was young and embarrassed so I left it there, I honesty feel bad for whoever found it... I just walked away and went in to class I don't think anyone knew it wa me and it wasn't like some big gossip if the school but I was still Petrified for a week...


----------



## bellsokapi

Well.

I was getting off the schoolbus and i was on my period that day with no pad, so i had used lots of toilet paper. I thought i should walk to the snack store first to get something quick to eat, then i'd go home, right? So as i'm walking i feel the toilet paper, well.. riding up the back of my underwear as i walked. I had to get rid of it so i took it out without anyone around me outside, and had to put it somewhere. I figured that i could just put it in my black bookbag pocket, right? So i did, thinking i'd remove it later. I forgot to remove it though. Days pass, i'm sitting on the bus waiting for my stop. This boy in the seat next to me.. ugh. He's so annoying and of course likes going through my stuff and all that crap when i don't notice. So he opens that bookbag pocket and i didn't even notice til he said "Ew why do you have a tissue with blood on it!? DID YOU GET YOUR PERIOD..?" i tried to play it off and act like "No O.O! That wasn't blood!" He goes, "Fine, then pull it out then." i try to like ignore that and it was barely working. He kept saying "WHY DO YOU HAVE A BLOODY TISSUE" and "Fine just tell me what the blood's from" and basically 3 other guys around him are laughing...... and stuff..... i'm cringing when i think about it. Biggest mistake ever. So humiliating. 

Thing is, it happened today. I'm in some deep sh!t when i get back to school tuesday.... :cccc


----------



## bakie

[SIZE=12pt]Travelling in trams when i have my periods wasnt an easy task, specially if i was wearing white pants! I have got stained a couple of times..fear of stain was a usual problem for me . I got to know bout adira period panties from friends and google, and I gave it a shot. I never regret using it today. You can use any sort of technical pad in it,and it makes me feel very comfortable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />[/SIZE]


----------



## Coraline

Okay, here's mine: I was 12 and I had just started secondary school and my period. I knew I had it, but I didn't know the white pants rule thingy, so I wore white. I was only young so I wore pads and everything until a teacher noticed that I had a period stain. I was clueless and she walked up to me in the playground thing and asked me if I was on my period. I said I was and she called my mum and asked her to bring me some new clothes and pads.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope that makes everyone feel better: D


----------



## Eichan

That's all pretty bad, but I honestly think that I got y'all beat ;D Okay, so I'm 16 right... Don't have a period yet. Not like, irregular, I mean total lack of. Anyhow, every time I go to the doctor they ask when my last one was, and I say that I don't get one. So they look at me funny, and Mom starts making up crap about how my panties are smeared and how it's really light. Both are lies ._. Anyhow, some girls were playing with a tampon in class, and they dared me to show the guys how to use it (my my hands) because "They'll need to know foe their future girlfriends sake", and I'm known for being shameless. But I didn't know how to use it :'( And then one of the girls that has almost every class with me (since 8th grade, too) put it together, because I never carried pads or tampons, I don't like to talk about it, apparently it's strange to never complain about periods, among other things. So pretty much everyone was talking about it, like I was some freak. I think that the only good thing that came out of it was that I got a lot of male attention, probably because they think I'm infertile or something. My worst worst moment though. I'd been really sick, like really bad, when I was 12. And there was blood in my urine. And I'm freaking out, right? So I go get Mom, and she's like, yay, you got your period! But it wasn't my period ._. Long story short, my Mom never asks me about anything like that. One time she told me to mark them on a calendar, and I told her no. But she threatened to take me to the hormone people if I didn't (I've had it checked out before; there's nothing wrong with me) So I agreed and just didn't mark it. And she never brought it up again. We go to buy pads and stuff for her, she never asks. Because she knows that I'll just be like "Naw, I'm good". I have my prep stuff though, tampons and pads for when I DO get it. I bet she checks to see if I've opened the boxes, too XD Now, my Mom's most embarrasing period moment since my birth. She was supposedly past her periods cause she's old ^.^ right? Well she wasn't, and after like 2 years she bled all over her bathroom and the carpets and her chair. Like, I was terrified. And she hadn't even noticed it happened! So Iwalk back to the living room, and I said "Um... you need to clean the bathroom." And she was like "Huh? Why?" "Beeecause you-bled-all-over-it ._." "._." And she got up to check it (she has split feet, that also bleed, so she was super surprised) and didn't talk to me for the rest of the day. But like, I don't know if she broke her bladder or something, but there was SOOO much blood. Like, to where I asked if she needed the hospital. Back to me, though. I kinda hope I don't get one, because you all make it sound really bad ._.


----------



## LisaF1163

Well, since I'm 49 and peri-menopausal, I won't be dealing with anymore period stories in a couple of years, LOL!  My stories weren't too nightmarish - pretty much like the rest of you ladies, I've had the occasional embarrassing moment in public, etc., but nothing major.  However, my most embarrassing period story was actually a PMS story - the period itself didn't arrive for a couple of days.  

This was only about three years ago, but let me preface it by saying that when I PMS, I'm completely teary and emotional. When the PMS is bad, I cry at the drop of a hat!  

So, I'm on my way home from work, and I decide to stop at this pizza place in my neighborhood and get a couple of slices to bring home for dinner. I place my order, and I'm standing there waiting for my slices - keep in mind, I had totally forgotten that I was due to get my period in a couple of days, and would therefore be PMSing.  So, they had the radio playing on the loudspeaker, and "Fire and Rain" by James Taylor came on.  I mean, it's a lovely song. It's a little bit of a sad song.  But it's not a song that ever moved me emotionally. I've heard it about a zillion times since 1970, and I never reacted to it one way or the other.  Until, it seems, I was completely PMSing and didn't realize it...

I'm waiting for my pizza, the song starts up on the loudspeaker, and I freaking BURST into tears!  In the middle of a crowded pizza place at dinner hour!  And I swear to you, the first thing that crossed my mind was - "Wait... what's the date today?"  I grab my iPhone and hit the calendar, and sure enough - I was getting my period in two days, right on schedule!  I'd just completely forgotten about it.

I mean, I was dying - I paid for my pizza and hurried the hell out of there, trying to compose myself till I got to my apartment!  Probably one of my most embarrassing moments (_period-related or otherwise!_) ever.


----------



## sarahbear7

Ok I have two really embarrassing stories!!

#1- This happened last week...I was in my 8th grade wing in school getting ready to go to my health class. The next thing I knew my boyfriends bestfriend came up to me and said "Are you on your period?" and then slapped his butt...I was soooooo scared/nervouse that i ran to my friend Izzy,Grabbed her, and ran to the bathroom! Luckily for me I didnt bleed through but I had a big bulky spot on my butt where it looked like I was wearing a diaper!! Thank god my boyfriend didnt see! &gt;.&lt;

#2-This was back in december (december 21st to be exact!) I was in the RV with my mom, dad, and sister and we were ion our way to florida for christmas vaycay with my grandmother. My mom also happened to be on her period at the time too..So I was sitting on the chair at the "kitchen" table in the RV and i didnt know I had my period because it cam a week early! When I got to take a break and go out side at the rest stop in south carolina I had bleed through my black jeans!! I obviously didnt notice because of my jeans being black but my dad saw the stain on the chair!! :s He asked my mom. my sister, and I who it was and I told them it wasnt me because they didnt know I had my period yet (yes i did tell my mom when we got to florida). So my mom thought it was her and she changed her pad...I had to use toilet paper as a pad that day!! .-. It was all over the steps of the RV too because i sat down when i was putting my dogs leashes on them!! UGH most embarrassing story ever!!!!


----------



## anoymous2112

Well this is did not happen to me it happened to my friend. We were in pe class and we were doin this fitness test.and all the pe classes for that period were there cause it was raining .so she was doing a push up and when she stood up her leg was dripping with blood.the ass of the teacher we have said in the microphone "ALYSSA UR PERIOD STARTED "everyone there was laughing.she ran in to the locker rooms and started crying.i ran after her an so did my other bffs.we stayed there till school ended.the pe teacher got fired.her crush actually came up to her and said he felt sorry for her and asked her out.now she's 16 and is still dating him.note:she's pregnant with his baby.and he is happy,


----------



## kisser

In 7th grade, I was sitting next to my boyfriend at lunch and his friends. Of course my crazy bf suggested we play truth or dare EXTREME. One guy dared another to walk up to a teacher and stare at her boobs for exactly 15 seconds. My boyfriend dared another guy to go to the nurse and pretend to have diarhhea. It was crazy, so I went with truth. One guy asked me my first period story. I didn't want to tell! Then my boyfriend told them! It was really not that embarassing when he told it. I was at gymnastics in a leotard and blood gushed out. The man teacher wouldn't let me call my mom. Eh....


----------



## kisser

In 4th grade, (not actual period) I had put a used handwipe like for lunch in my hair as a bow. Later that day, I had dance class with 4-8th graders. In front of a mirror, I realized how bad it looked. I took it out and put it in my skirt cuz I had no pockets. We did different positions and then we went to the bar where we had to put our leg on the high bar. The wipe pointed out. Then I realized what I it looked like, a tampon sticking out! No one noticed, but I was the only 4th grader so... it was kinda awward.


----------



## whatever420

The only reason i think mine is so bad is because everyone was probably thinking she should kno better. Anyways i was 15 9th grade at a new school it was 2nd semester but still barely knew anyone. So my period usually lasts for 4 days but it was going on and off for a week. It was the 10th day and i havent leaked that night so i thought i didnt need to wear a pad i wore a thong and very light grey sweats. I was in second period art so i was only at school for about 2 hours. I asked to use the restroom and when i pulled my pants down a huge stain on the front and a line up the back of my butt. I had tears in my eyes i was so oblivious. I wasnt sure how long the blood had been there but now i knew why my male art teacher was looking at me weirdly, why this very nice male kept saying uhm hi and why these two girls were pointing at me. I covered my butt with my hoodie and when i got back to class i noticed blood all over my seat i tried to sneakly wipe it off and it was mostly gone. After class i went to the nurse and got new pants underwear and a pad. I cant even imagine how many people saw, it was bad.


----------



## unknowngirl

Well , this isnt my story but my Bestfriend. We were in English class and she asked me to walk by cassually and see if she leaked . i walked by as told and she didnt . Well , about 30 minutes later she was asked to pass out papers to the groups . When she handed me my paper and walked by i realized she suddenly leaked on the back of her pants . and it was running down her leg . the boy next to me wispered to his friend " hey , i have to tell you something funny " . So i figured he was talking about her ! So i pretended to drop my pencil next to her desk and i wispered to her and said " hey , you have a stain " and she jumped up because thats never happened to her . She asked to use my hoodie and i allowed her to wrap it around her waist ( she bought it home and washed it herself ) . Our teacher ( who luckly was female ) walked over and slipped us her cell phone ( we arent allowed to bring cell phones and the teachers arent allowed to let us use their cells ... strick school ) . i guess she figured what was happening . so we walked out went to the bathroom while i covered her just in case it ran down her leg .. he mom said she was stuck in traffic and didnt make it for an hour . so we snuck in the girls locker room and i patted her back while she cried . this has never happened to her EVER and she was shaking HARD . I also remember another friend of mines had leaked in the CENTER of her pants and for some reason the stain was in a perfect shape of a heart . so imagine a red heart on the back of your pants !!!


----------



## pinkertonpink

Not exactly sure if this has already posted (on my iPod touch and I'm sorry for any inconvenience, I.e this being the second version of this(I copied what I previously wrote)) Hey! I'm 12 and soon to be 13 and I've had my period for almost a year now. Maybe not embarrassing per se but it was today at school, during lunchtime and I needed the loo. I left my bag with my best friend and went to the toilet with another of my friends. And as I entered my form room where a couple of people were and I had been eating my lunch in, my best friend and a couple of other people looked at me said, 'He found your fluffy bunnies!' And there I am, confused as can be. I laugh a little and ask them what they mean. A boy had picked up my bag and started looking through it, my best friend tried stopping him and as he came to my 'secret compartment she yelled 'Don't go in there!'. Just to add in an extra note here, thankfully my form tutor wasn't there and there were only two boys! So he didn't and my best friend grabbed my bag as the boy said 'does she have fluffy bunnies in there?' By which I currently assume he meant tampons. Anyway, as I entered my form room they all said that then elaborated on what had happened and explained what the boy meant by fluffy bunnies. In the end I laughed at him and said 'They're not tampons! They're pads!' Extra note: having previously read this post, I learnt that when things like this happen I should be confident, all girls go through this! And he goes 'Oh' speechless after laughing at me. I then go (sarcastically) 'Would you like me to demonstrate?' And of course he had no answer to that! All I wanted to do in this post is tell you my sort of funny story and tell you that being embarrassed by it can be quite a downer! Be proud of your body and certainly be confident  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> P.S it's kinda funny since I actually happen to be on my period today and he chose today out of all days to prod around in my bag! I hope he learnt his lesson!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> see ya! xx


----------



## Bethelhem

My story isn't really embarrassing but it happened when I was in the mall. It was my first time and it was heavy. I told my mom and so she bought some pads for me. But it just so happens when my crush walks by and sees my mom handing the bag to me! Boy, it was embarrassing and I was only 11. I was young.


----------



## GinnyWeasley

I got mine when I was just turned 11 and I remember it to this very day. I had just come home from a sleepover and a long day at an amusment park with my grandparents. I got home and went toilet. I saw the blood and started freaking out silently (i was a shy kid). I went into my bedroom, changed my panties and got out the period proctection kit i got from Sex Ed at school. I was about to put on a pad and my mum called out "get your togs we're going swimming with auntie!" Worst thing that could happen!!! I stuffed my panties with toilet paper and put 2 tampons in my bag. When we got to swimming i went into the toilet and managed to insert one if the tampons because i thought i would leak while swimming. Then after swimming i pulled it out and there was no blood so i didn't put the second one in. I didnt have pockects and i was scared someone would see it in my bag so i put it in the waistband of my skirt. We went to my aunties house and i sat on the counch next to my mum. The tampon fell out and my mum noticed. She picked it up and mouthed to my auntie "is thus yours??" As she was pregnant she answered no. After my mum called me into the kitchen and i told her. It was so embarassing. She was excited but i made her swear secrecy!


----------



## jrffgrl101

I guess my most embarrassing period story would have to be I was in 4th grade (I got my period at 8 yrs old) anyway I was in my Science class and doing a project on the floor with some people in my class and I started to feel this weird liquid feeling and I thought ok well maybe I had an accident cause I thought I had another week or two until I was supposed to have my period. So anyway I get up and go asked my teacher if I could go to the bathroom. So she let me go and I go in there and saw there was blood and I was like oh my god what am I supposed to do I don't have anything and so I wrapped up toilet paper and put it in my underwear and I was wearing a white dress that day and I had a sweater so I wrapped that around just incase I bled through. I was in the bathroom for prob 15 or 20 mins. Because in an elementary school bathroom they don't have machines and it took me a while to decide what to do. So I came back to the room after everything and as I walked in my teacher came over to me and was like "are you ok, is anything wrong." I didn't know what to say. I decided to say its a personal prob and she took me outside the room and talked to me and I soon broke down and told her and she was so understanding even tho I started crying and so she went into the classroom grabbed her purse and came back out and handed me a tampon and said to go back to the bathroom and that it was ok that I would get to use to it. Now after nine yrs I got used to it. But it was so embarrassing at the time I mean when ur 10 yrs old its still scary and confusing


----------



## haroldstyles

I had mine at summer camp!! I got it on the second day out of 5 days and i had no idea wht to do! so I had to stuff my underwear with tissue paper!! haha!! im stupid!!


----------



## grande lover

I've gone through multiple embarrassing period moments, and I think my worst year was sixth grade (where the leaking occurred the most)! My first story takes place when I was at school. I was brand new to this whole thing having just started the summer before sixth grade! I was always terrified of changing in public, so I would wear 2-3 pads during the school day! At the very end of the day one day, our teacher made us go around the room to pick up trash, and so I did. When I walked back to my bright green chair, I had noticed blood ALL OVER the chair!! So instead of sitting back down on it, I stayed on the floor pretending to look for trash and pack up. I also noticed that the guy behind me kept glancing at my chair! After the bell finally rang, I had to walk all the way home with people behind me (luckily I had black jeans and a long backpack on.) My second story also took place during school. I was in Math, and I had leaked! (This isn't really that embarrassing, but yeah.) Anyways, I stayed at home sick the next day, and when I came back to school two days later, the stain was still there, and my friend told me that my ex was spreading rumors to his friends that I stayed home because I leaked! And they were all laughing about it! Ugh I was so mad at him! My final story (sorry this is so long) took place in public with my family. So we went to go visit relatives, and I was on a heavy period that day (but didn't know it was going to be so bad.) I didn't bring any extra pads, and didn't know we were literally going to be out and about ALL DAY! So I only brought the one pad that I was wearing, and we wet to a resturaunt and I was doing okay. Then, my grandma, parents, aunts, and uncles decided we should go see a movie. While we were in there and I was sitting, I could kind of smell fish. Then, when the movie was over, as we were walking out of the crowded theater, two teenage boys were behind me. I heard one of them say, "dude, do you smell fish? It smells like fish!" And the other one was like, "dude what are you sniffing?!" And they were all cracking up right behind me, and I was so embarrassed! Then we decided to hang at my grandmas crammed apartment for like an hour as I'm standing there smelling like fish and leaking!! And my little brother commented on it! Ugh so annoying. Oh well, at least I've never had any of my crushes tell me I was leaking! That would be horrible! I know my stories weren't that embarrassing, and people go through worse, but just felt like sharing!! Anyone else wanna share their embarrassing moments?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grande lover

> i am 11 and i got my 1 period today does anyone have any tips on pads/tampons and keeping it a secret


 I've never used tampons, but I hear they help! (I have no idea how, I'll also need some advice on those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) but I think the best advice I can give you is to never be afraid to change your pad in public! It's a girls bathroom for a reason. Every girl goes through it, so don't be ashamed! I always used to be terrified to change my pad in public, but that made things ten times worse! You'll just end up leaking and stinky! What's more embarrassing; having girls who go through the same thing possibly know that you're changing, or having EVERYONE see you leaking like crazy?!!! Trust me, it's better to change and feel fresh and clean than wet, awkward, and embarrassed.


----------



## grande lover

> okay so my first story isn't embarrassing.. had bad cramps on a the first friday in october of this year (8th grade) and I'm 13. on sunday night I found that when I wiped it was a brownish red tint. thinking that my period might be soon I put on pink underwear that next morning. last class that day was gym and I went to the bathroom in the locker room. I looked and saw a brown spot and knew it right away. I rolled up a small ball of toilet paper (i was inexperienced. nowadays I would of wrapped toilet paper around my underwear a few times) and stuck it in my underwear. Luckily I had taken the fitness the other friday so all I had to do was count for a partner. strangely enough my mom predicted my period and gave me a pack of pads a week before my first period...weird.. and does anyone else get not just rushes of blood ..but GUSHES of blood when they stand up on a "heavy day" a few days ago (my 4th period) was super heavy and one day I stood up and it literally felt like I peed myself I even went to the bathroom immediately and told my female teacher it was an emergency. that basically continued all day.. ;( btw can someone help me out with tampons I think I have tamponaphobia lol


 Lol! I totally get you! And sometimes on a heavy day, whenever I even laugh, it gushes out, and it feels like an awkward puddle in my pad! Ugh, I don't like goin through lady problems! And I'm afraid of pads too!! When you get it all figured out, let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## -Misty-

Re: Most embarrassing period stories. Okay so I think I was like 10 when I had my first period. I have a couple of really embarrassing stories to tell... When I first started my period I was 10 and I was at a friends house at the time she was 11 and (she didn't have hers) and we were watching a movie (laying on her bed with white sheets :/ ). She has asked my to get her the remote so I got up and turned the light on to try and find the remote and then I saw the red patch of blood on her bed and then her mum came in and told her and myself all about it (cause we were young and weren't going to expect it) and then she rang my mum to come and pick me up. (I was crying so much) Now this is one is SOOOOO embarrassing. Okay so we were at school right having a sex Ed lesson, (and obviously knowing my luck it was about girls and having their periods, and me being new to the hole thing I hadn't formed a cycle and didn't know when it was coming) so sitting in class for about 2 hours I had a big patch of blood on my chair and didn't realize. The teacher was calling on random kids for volunteers (and again with my luck) I was one of the 3 kids picked. I stood up and everyone was staring at me, I was thinking did I sit in bird poo in the previous lunch break? And I just ignored it and walked out the front. After the lesson the teacher pulled me back and asked if she could have a word with me, I said sure, and she was going on about how I should know all the stuff about periods and stuff. I was getting a bit scared. Then she said have I got it yet an I replied with no cause I didn't want the teacher to know, then she said oh okay well it's okay cause you have got it now, I burst in to tears and then she hugged me. To make matters worse I had to go to the office to get a new pair of pants and everyone saw the blood stain on my pants, all off them called me leaky leaky except one girl in grad 7 she was 3 years older then me and she walked down with me and told them to shut up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hhaha an when I got dressed she offered me a pad. Ever sense then we have been best friends and would always tell each other our stories and stuff. I am now 15 and we are like sisters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## URBRUNE

I HAD GOTTED MY PERIOD JUST WHEN I WAS ABOUT TO TURN 10. IT ALL STARTED WHEN I WAS HOME WATCHING TV. I WAS WEARING A RED PANT AS I WHENT TO FOLD MY LEGS I NOTICED THE RED SPOT. BUT WAS CONFUSSED SO I WHENT TO THE BATHROOM  AS I LOOKED IN THE TOILET I SAW BLOOD .I THAUGHT FOR A LONG MOMENT SO I DECIDED I WIPE MY BUTT CAUSE I SERIOUSLY THAUGHT MY BOOTY WAS BLEEDING BUT THAN IT HIT ME. I HAD JUST GOTTEN MY FIRST PERIOD. SO MY OLDER SISTER WAS IN HER ROOM STUDYING I JUST WHENT UP TO HER AND SAID HEY I JUST GOTTEN MY FIRST PERIOD SHE WAS SHOCKED SO SHE SAID TAKE A BATH AND RELAX. SHE WAS THE ONLY PERSON I HAD TOLD I HAD NEVER TOLD MY MOM NEITHER DID I TELL MY DAD.I WAS TOO SCARED SO WHEN MY MOM FIND OUT EITHER WAY I DONT KNOW HOW SHE FIND OUT. HOWEVER WHEN SHE FIND OUT. I HAD A  NEHIBOR THAT LIVED NEXT TO US SHE HAD A DAUGHTER THAT ALSO HAD THE SAME AGE AS ME BUT BUT DONT HAVE HER G PERIOD YET. HER MOM SAID IS BECAUSE SHE DONT LIKE TO EAT ANYWAYS THATS HER OPINION .SO JUST AS MY MOM WHENT TO HER HOUSE SHE TOLD HER THAT I HAD JUST GOTTED MY FIRST PERIOD. I WAS EMBARRESED ESPECIALLY WHEN THE NEHIBOR HUSBAD WAS THEIR I JUST RAN OUT AS QUICK AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## KelseyWelsey98

I remember I was 13 and in the 8th grade. I just got my period for the first time a couple months before this. Well, I was at school doing my thing all morning until 2nd period. It felt really gross down there and I reached back to feel if my jeans were wet and they were. I tied my sweater around my waist and asked if I could use the restroom. As soon as I got to the bathroom stall I pulled down my pants to see that I completely bled through my pad (this was before my brother's gf explained to me how to use a tampon). My jeans were soaked with blood! So I stuffed a crap load of toilet down there. In 3rd period, my sweater slipped down from my waste and my friend saw. She was wasn't rude about it though. She just said "you know you're stained right?" So I texted my grandma to come pick me up and I lied and said it was because I didn't feel good. I was too embarrassed to tell her. This happened the next month too! I finally told my mom I wanted the pill so I didn't have such a heavy period and she got me on birth control specifically for heavy periods. The end!


----------



## megaraph

Okay, so mine happened today and I'm super embarrassed...this is probably the worst day ever for me! So I started out this morning. I already knew I was on my period but I'm new to it and I was wearing a pad and I went to school wearing a light pink dress with a cardigan. So since I'm new I'm only wearing the one pad and I don't have any others with me. So I guess it filled up and the back of my dress had red blobs all over it. Some girl in my class that I didn't really know came up to me and said "There's stuff on the back of your dress". So I was so thankful she told me and I put my cardigan around my dress in the back so nobody cold see. We then sat down and my face was getting really pale and I had this cramp that was hurting so much and I felt like I was going to throw up! So I raised my hand and asked if I could use the washroom and the teacher said I could go and them she asked me if I was okay because I was super pale. I told her I was fine but then she sent this girl who I again didn't know very well to the bathroom with me to make sure I was okay. I didn't really have to go to the washroom I just wanted to wash the stains out and put toilet paper in my underwear but of course I couldn't do that. So I began to feel better and then lunch came around...I was sitting down at the table wi all of my friends and I was to shy to tell them. I noticed that blood had leaked onto my cardigan and I immediately asked the lunch lady to use he washroom. She agreed and told me to wash my cardigan because there was stuff on the back and a bunch of kids over heard and it was embarrassing...so I went to the bathroom and there were a bunch of older girls just chilling by the sinks so I went in the washroom and used toilet paper but I couldn't wash my cardigan ughh! So I went back to the lunchroom and sat down with my friends. We then went outside and the lunch lady told me again right infront of my new friend "look at the back of her sweater, there are stains all over go with her and wash it out" so my friend looked at my cardigan and started laughing. She asked questions like "what is that, what happened" etc. so I told her that in the morning I had sat on jam and I stained my sweater and surprisingly she believed me... So we went to the washroom and washed my cardigan and she kept asking questions like why don't you take it off and I just told her it was comfortable and she believed me?? So thankfully it was raining that day and I just told people I was sitting on the grass. So I changed in a private stall into shorts and a t shirt and I just kept that on for the rest of the day and nothi happened.n


----------



## megaraph

Lol I don't finish my story and I accidently clicked reply :/ so then I had dance (this is the most embarrassing part) and we were doing warm up and I was still wearing the shorts and t shirt and my pad was still filled and when we were finished doing warm up on the ground there was blood stains all over the hardwood...my teacher took me aside into the girls change room and of course the girl that I hate from my school is sitting on the ground esedropping and my teacher was like are you on your period, has this happened before, and do you have what you need? I said it had happened before and I didn't have anything and she left to go get a pad and then the girl comes up to me and says what happened? And I told her that I'd explain later...so then the teacher came. Back and said you can come back when you are ready. I changed into the pad and went back to class. The whole class was standing around the blob while the teacher was cleaning it and everybody was staring at me and laughing. She finished cleaning and it was un noticeable but nobody talked to me for the rest of the class and I was super embarrassed!!!!!


----------



## jasmina x

I was 12 and I'm thirteen now,I was in science and I had cramps in my lower stomach and then after a while it sort of gushed out but luckily it didn't leak because it was my first time and not so heavy and then at the end pf the day i went to the bathroom and checked and there was a brownish stain so i went home and didn't tell my mum just my friend who already started but then i told my mum because i ran out of pads. mines not regular at the moment but I keep getting cramps and stuff so I will probably come on again soon


----------



## NataliaMae2002

Ok if you have troubles putting your tampon in... All you need to do is look for a little hole or indentation and stick it in a little bit (if your have an applicator) and thenn push the thing in. If your afraid of tampons... No one can help that... no one.


----------



## HaleyBunny

I Got mine in summer when I was 11. I told my friend and she told (With my permision) my older sister, and my mom. I told her because I didn't have the guts to tell them. I was swimming in the ocean before and went to change my pants when I noticed.

OMG! Second last day of grade 6 (This was a couple weeks ago, I'm only twelve), I got a unexpected visitor.

Usually, I'm okay on the schedule, end of month, beginning of month, but that day was random.

So I have a boyfriend. Kinda. We haven't kissed, on the lips, but he does have a thing for kissing my head and giving me tingles... *Gazes off*

Anyways, I live on Vancouver Island. And my class went to Vancouver, So we had to take a ferry, an hour and a half long ferry!

I went to the bathroom and found a little red spot on my underwear. I had a quarter in my pocket so I went and bought one because I didn't carry a purse yet.

They were the crappy, cheapies. I left the bathroom, not worrying because I'm almost always light.

Later I came back and got a tampon. Also a cheapie. ,

That's not the bad part.

So we went to a movie while we were there, and I sat next to one of my best guy friends and my boyfriend. I fell asleep in my boys arms. When I woke up I went to go and change my tampon.

OMG!

My tampon filled up and slid out while I slept.

I was on heavy mode I guess because in the 45 minutes the movie went on, it soaked through my underwear AND my light blue shorts.

It didn't go on my legs or anything, but I didn't even noticed till I got to the bathroom.

I flipped. 

I didn't have my jacket. I didn't have a change of pants. And none of my friends had the same size pants even if they did, they didn't have any either.

I was wearing a hat. I took it off and kinda hid it in front. I passed my Boys best friends mom. She kept giving me dirty looks because I was holding Joes (My Boy &lt;3 ) hand. So I passed her and I freaking out because she is glaring at me. She walked beside me and went into the bathroom. I kept walking the whole time, ducking my head.

Then I saw two of my friends. Joe and his bestie (The son of the glaring mom) asked me if I wanted to look for their friend Dave. I smiled and acted normal. I hurried to the coat rack and grabbed my jac



























































































































ket. When I grabbed it, I saw the mom of the guy I fell asleep next to. She smiled to me and looked around the corner. Her son was coming around the corner and she went and distracted him. I don't know if she saw, or if that is just a mom ability. (Love her)

I tied it around my waist and hurried to find my female friends.

I told them and my friend (Who had her period) said "Oh, Haley..." And she felt so bad because she knew how it to have a bloody pad. She could only imagine bloody pants!

My other friend laughed. Can't wait til she gets hers....

Anyways, I got a chocolate bar (Dark, helps with cramps) and Vitamin water on the ferry. (Great tip!!! Vitamin Water! Best thing ever! Helps with cramps and sickness and dizziness and headache and sore musacles!! AMAZING! ) 

The worst thing, I had to wear the pants the whole time! For about 8 hours or more. IN PUBLIC! Ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!! It was horrible and embarresing. And it takes alot to embarrass me!

OMG! Maybe he noticed (Joe), it would explain how he was really sweet and kept kissing me. Omg... I'm so embarrassed and giddy at the same time... (Giddy because he likes me and he is so sweet and amazing and loving...)

It was terrible.

Maybe I'lllaugh in a couple of years, but it was like a month and a half ago. And I think my boy saw it! At least he isn't the 'gossip' type. I am, unless it's something like that, then I don't. The only time Joe gossips, is to me. He tells me everything &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3

BTDubs... (Love that saying) The pics shows how to use it. My hand is the vagina. That sounds weird. Hope it helps!

(I have the Tampax Radiant plastic Regulars. They have rounded aplicaters so it won't poke you. I had popped the tampon out of it so it doesn't show, but the applicater will pull out when you push the little plastic thing in.)


----------



## heroicamerica

It was right before gym class when my period started leaking, so I wrapped my undies in toilet paper. Apparently, I didn't do it right because one of my friends pointed out that my whole entire butt was red with blood. And there was a little bit on the floor too. It was so gross! So me and my friends ran to the lockers and I had to explain to my teacher that I was on my period. And when I changed into extra clothes, I actually LEFT MY PERIOD STAINED CLOTHES ON THE BENCH!!!!! Thankfully (or maybe not) my P.E. teacher picked them up and put them in a plastic bag for me to take home. MOST EMBARRASSING MOMENT EVER!


----------



## heroicamerica

> i am 11 and i got my 1 period today does anyone have any tips on pads/tampons and keeping it a secret


 Well, you can use a sweater or any other piece of clothing over your period if you leak. You can also get a period kit. For the kit, you have to include pads, tampons, extra clothes (preferably dark), and maybe wipes to clean up. I like using tampons, but sometimes they can be uncomfortable. But, a lot of times I don't even know that they are there. They last up to eight hours, but I suggest changing them before then. Pads last 2-4 hours and may leak.


----------



## haterlover7

That is a very sad story.






I feel really sorry about you.


----------



## taytay8

So ive had my period for like a year now and me and my family were staying at a resort I didnt know I had my period till the morning of the day we were supposed to go to the pool it was fine all day until I was sitting in the pool and thus lady walked up to me and said "honey yiur bleeding everywhere" scratch that she was not nice about.i ran to the bathroom while blood was dripping down my body and then I threw a towel around myself and went back to my lawn chair and grabbed a pad b/c I was not comfortable with tampons yet and then I hid in the hotel arcade for the rest of the day # embarrasing


----------



## directioner123

i got my first period when i was 10 i was out with my social worker and we were sitting in a cafe and i went to the toliet and i saw blood on my pants i freaked out i didnt know what to do because i didnt understand it that much i was in there for 15 mins when i came out she was wondering why i took so long i burst into tears so she took me to the toilet and asked me what was wrong i couldnt tell her so she wisppered on my ear is it periods i nodded she gave me the big talk and gave me a pad but the embarrassing thing about that was at the next meeting i had there was alot of people there and she had wrote it in the reports what had happened when we were out and ahe brung it up so every one knew i was so embarrassed i ran out the room as fast as i could i still have the same social worker im 13 now but i hate when she takes me out and talks about that day


----------



## pamela43

Been there done that. I can relate


----------



## KateMoore

Mine was so embarassing I cried the whole day and became paranoid for so long.

I was at school in the 7th grade and my period started - I didn't have my tampons and I had white jeans. In addition to my big red circle on my pants, my teacher thought 'Oh I see you've got your period and you got no tampon, how about you come to the blackboard?'. It was really awkward to see my classmates giggle. I borrowed a tampon from a girl and got a taxi straight home that day. I was so embarassed.


----------



## pamela43

It may be hard now, but tell your social worker haw you feel when she brings it up. She may not realise that she is embarrassing you. Good luck.


----------



## IcyMist

Haha,omg. I read mostly 1/2 of the post here. Well,here's my most embarrassing moment of my period.

It was last year. My last exam of the year. I got so worried about my period and I coughed A LOT in class. Since my examiner is a female, I was so afraid to ask her if I could go to the toilet even though she's a female. I kept hesitating to raise my hand or not since there are boys in the class too. So I waited the exam to finish which was half an hour later. When my examiner said the class could go to the toilet,I didn't really quickly stand up. I waited for everyone to leave the class so I would not embarrassed. But thing didn't work out well. I stood up when everyone left the class, look on my chair and skirt. I saw my skirt stained with brown and red stains on my blue skirt and the chair with yellow and brown stains. I quickly took out my pad and ran towards the girl's toilet. But as I got out, I saw my boyfriend waiting for my outside. I got so impatient that I said 'LATER!!!" at him and rushed to the toilet. 

So here comes my worst part. My skirt was stained with 5 blood stains on it,my pants inside my skirt is also stained. But at least my pants were black. So they couldn't really see it. But this also come out very very embarrassing. I COULD smell my period blood,and it almost smells like iron blood. I quickly change my pads in a cubical but as I change, my blood was OVERFLOWED. I got so paranoid and got embarrassed more. I changed it and throw my old pads into the dustbin. My skirt and pants was still wet by the blood.

As I walked out of the girls' toilet, I nearly cry even though I'm 16 because I felt so embarrassed. Suddenly, My boyfriend was waiting for me outside carrying a red plastic bag. I was wondering what the hell was he carrying and as I walked out, My boyfriend past me the red plastic bag. I looked inside. It was tampons and pads. I was so overjoyed and hugged him with a word of 'Thanks'. 

Probably this was my embarrassing moment during my 17 years of life now. o/


----------



## Macy567

Me, my mom, and my sisters were driving around to places and we had to stop by my dads house to get my sisters narcolepsy medicine. My mom was talking to my dad on the phone to tell him and he asked of I can watch my step brother and sister while my stepmom takes him to the hospital. I did but it was late and we had school tomorrow so she told my dad we might have to spend the night while I was in the house and she had just went to the store to Buy pads ... and me , my sisters and stepmom were in the living waiting for my dad to come back and when he did..... Guess what... He had a plastic bag with pads in it and handed it to me in front of them!!!! Non of them new I had my cycle not even my dad! I didn't really want to spend the night there so I acted sad cause of that when I was really sad cause everyone found out. And my dad and stepmom still saw me as their little girl! And when they left to go to the hospital I cried for like five minutes and just laid on the stairs. But at least my big brothers weren't there. I was kinda mad at my mom though. But yeah I thought putting this story up here would help me get over it.


----------



## Tiara700

Well I was at school, 8th grade and all my friends had got their period except for me. So one day I was cleaning up my locker when I felt my stomach cramping like hell. My boyfriend came up to me and told me there was a red blob on my beige pants. I was like, SHIT. Talk about embarrassing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiara700

Well I was at school, 8th grade and all my friends had got their period except for me. So one day I was cleaning up my locker when I felt my stomach cramping like hell. My boyfriend came up to me and told me there was a red blob on my beige pants. I was like, SHIT. Talk about embarrassing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tdee

Ok so I gt mine in the 7 th grade just after I finished p.e. I went in the toilets nd was like OMG Bt I wasn't freaking out coz I knew wat to do. After p.e. I had to go to the nurse nd ask for a pad. After I went to the toilets nd was like OMG WAT SIDE DO U USE. Meaning the sticky or soft side. (Lol dnt judge I was 11 ) nd I ended up using the sticky side up nd soft side down. I was uncomfortable the WHOLE DAY. So stupid


----------



## AliciaM3

Oh gosh. 
I start mine when I was 12, and the first time I got it it was fine. It disappeared and didn't come back for 3 months, RIGHT WHEN I MOVED TO A NEW SCHOOL. First day in my new gym class, we're playing volleyball.

I went to hit the ball and got such an intense cramp that the ball hit my face and I fell backwards. When I stood up, there was a puddle of blood on the ground where I had landed. The teacher(HUGE witch) pointed it out, shrieking. 

Since it was an all girls class, it wasn't as bad. But by the time I got to the locker room, the blood had soaked through my sweatpants as if someone had stabbed my hoo-ha. 

The second story I have is from just this past year, shortly after I turned 16. I was in English class, and I had started my period that morning. I had no pads, only tampons. So I wore one. Apparently, my body doesn't like tampons. Right as the lesson was ending, I stood up. I felt a sharp pain and the tampon actually fell out into my underwear. I got to the bathroom(my English teacher is an overly concerned man who'll ask if someone's okay if they sneeze- you can imagine how that played out when I keeled over a bit), and I disposed of the tampon only to hear a bit of 'sploosh'. I looked down, and there's this huge clot and I'm just pouring blood into the toilet. I hear the bell(it was going into lunch time) and I'm waiting for any girl to come in. Finally, someone comes in and I yell "I bet I don't know you but I need lady help!". Turns out I did know them. It was my Socials teacher, who went through menopause years ago. She kind of laughed a bit, then told me she'd go get me stuff from the office. As you can imagine, my Socials lesson was a little awkward that afternoon. 

And to top it all off, that day marked the start of my period lasting 190 days straight. Needless to say, I got extremely anemic and my body kept clotting up with pieces of my uterus(yuck, I know) so it was such Hell. I couldn't even wear tampons because of the above story. My body clots, it gets painful so I can only wear pads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's great seeing that other girls have shared my pain, ladies!


----------



## 19ten20

Have you been checked by a gynecologist in regards to your heavy and long lasting periods? I started mine around 8 years old and they have always been abnormal such as having a lot of thick clots, intense cramping, nausea/vomiting (leading to hospitalization for dehydration), periods lasts for months with no break, and multiple periods in one month. To be honest, I thought for a long time it was normal to have 10 to 14 day periods.

Anyway, I later found out that I had endometriosis. Since then I have been prescribed Naproxen for cramping, promethazine for the intense nausea/vomiting, and I have a Mirena IUD to help regulate my cycle. These things have not cured the problem, but they have helped me to live a normal life and allow me to work.

Because I come from an ultra conservative family, my issues were not allowed to be discussed with a doctor until I was a grown adult, as birth control is a common aid in regulating troublesome cycles.

Also, if you haven't already talk to female family member and see if they have similar problems. My paternal family is full of women who have "feminine" problems and I found this helps in deciding which treatments my be more worthwhile than others.


----------



## AliciaM3

Multiple times, actually. Haha 
I've done several different birth controls, different hormones- anything really. We've managed a mix of pills that allows me to control when it starts and stops. It's so much better now. Especially because I can go 6 months with no period, have a 5 day one and repeat. Of course, I get the little in between mini 3 day spotting deal- but no niagara falls anymore unless I decide to let it start. 

I would also get sick(vomit and diarrhea) because of the cramps, and they got so bad I needed behind-the-counter painkillers. I've ended up in the hospital because I got dehydrated and it turned out to be a bladder infection(caused by said diarrhea from the cramps).

My Mom was like this when she was younger, but she got a hysterectomy last year.  Lol

It's so good know I'm not some weird mutant with these problems! Lol I was always so nervous talking about my period to my doctors but I went first when the period lasted 14 days, then 30 days and on and on. lol Finally, after months and months we succeeded in fixing the problem. I was so close to say "just take my uterus I don't care I'll adopt kids" but I know they'd never do that to a teenager haha


----------



## slinka

I'm sorry some of you ladies have been having such rough "feminine" times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wishing you guys the best!

Luckily, I don't have a really awful period story. (I got bullied enough, glad I got a break on that one! lol)


----------



## pamela43

So Sorry to hear of your stories.


----------



## LaurenElle

the first like 3 or 4 years SUCKED for me. 

I'll never forget this.

Once in middle school I was in after school dance class and it just like came rushing! All of my jeans got soaked and nasty. I had a pad in my bag and my friend got it for me but another one fell out of my bag and onto the floor! Thankfully I had a sweater to cover up with but it was still noticeable! My mom had to come and pick me up.

Then another time in the 8th grade. Me and my friend were walking to lunch and I just felt a HUGE leak and it was rushing down my left. I practically sprinted to the nurses office. =[ My mom had to come again! 

I started when I was 10 but I didn't get my shit together till like freshman year of high school. (Sad, I know)

Now that I think back, I was always to scared to change in middle school because we didn't have trash cans and in high school we did. Now I'm 20 and I take my whole period thing with ease =D  But those two days still haunt me....


----------



## rawrtara

Sorry girls I have no embarrassing stories .. Yet. I'm 14 &amp; I started my period March 23,2012. Something kind of embarrassing was when I first started my period it was the first day of spring break. I went to my dogs training class and I felt wet in my underwear. I thought it was just discharge because I have had it for 4 years every day with no period. When I got home I pulled down my pants and it was brown. I thought I had popped my pants!! I changed the underwear, wiped and it was brown. I didn't know period could be brown. So by the end of the day and 5 underwear changes later I was like its my period. Me and my mom weren't really close so I didn't tell her till the last day of spring break and the last day of my period. So the whole spring break week I spent the night at my best friends house. I had pads and pantiliners for my first period but I tried a pad and I hate it! So I just used pantiliners and put toilet paper around it! It sucked! But when I told my mom we went to the store and she got me tampons,pads and pantiliners for like 3 months worth of periods! So I'm good now lol.


----------



## lissa1307

omg, it was so embarrassing back then, now i find my story kinda silly, but then i wanted to die, i was 12 or 13(cant remember, too long ago) when i started, got it on easter day...but a few months later in 7th grade i had this long skirt that was all red and brownish swirly pattern, i got it at school once wearing that skirt...luckily it didnt show on the skirt, it blended in, but my entire desk had this huge bloody circle on the seat...had nothing with me, went to the bathroom, did the whole giant wad o' tp thing after wiping up the desk with another part of my skirt cause i was too scared to say anything (male teacher)...then called my mom cause i was "sick" i told her what happened on the way home, that skirt hence forth was known as the period skirt and i'd wear it every month when i was due to start since it hid spots so well...another funny kid thing, i was terrified to buy pads or tampons and my mom insisted i had to go to the store with her so i could get used to it...it would never fail someone i knew would be there walking by and i would dart down the next aisle...i was such a weird kid.


----------



## 1Blueduck

I remember mine I was sitting in class (7thgrade) I got up and my friend told me I was sitting on blood I realized I was on my period.  the blood was every were on my chair it was embarrassing.  The next day my other friend

told me that two boys on her bus told her a girl had her period in class, I knew it was me.  I didn't think anybody would talk about that.  ALWAYS CHANGE YOUR PAD.


----------



## xxmerxx

My story happened this past summer.. So my family travels a lot and we were away in Poland on a 6 hour bus ride and we stopped at a gas station so I went to the bathroom and realized I had started my period and all my pads were packed in my suitcase locked on the bottom of the bus because I was a week early.. So I practically shoved the whole roll of toilet paper in my underwear. And then at the end of the bus ride the tour guide says "Ok your luggage will be waiting for you in your room and now we're going to a nice restaurant!" And of course they had white cushions on their chairs and by now I had bled through my pants so I tied my jacket around my waist. But after dinner was over and we were leaving I saw that basically the whole seat was red.. I felt bad for whoever worked there.


----------



## kkwuvsyewww

no but I had just started and I was carrying the pads to the bathroom when my brother (13) bust through the door I quickly put the pads in the drawer but he says "whats that?" and opens the drawer and looks at me with a shocked face xD I was mortified


----------



## athenatree

I was 11 when I had my first period and had a terrible time with pads for some reason.  In the beginning I was almost always having accidents. One time at school I had had some leakage.  I cleaned up the best I could, I was 11 and absolutely mortified and didn't want to call attention to myself. I was wearing a long shirt, so I thought no one would be able to see.  Unfortunately, we had some sort of nurse exam.  One thing she wanted me to do was bend down and touch my toes.  As soon as I did, my shirt rose up and she was able to see that I had an accident.  She gave me the talk thinking that it was my first time and sent me home with some pads.  I got a free day off school, but was terribly embarrassed.  I soon moved to tampons and had a much better experience all the way around - to this day I still have a severe aversion to pads.


----------



## laurenmorin101

Ok so mine isn't embarrassing but I was at my aunts house and she has 3 kids all boys.so the first thing we did u was go bike riding for 2 hours and when we where riding I felt like fainting but I didn't good and then after that they have a creek so we had to climed the fence and then 2 hours later I went on the trampoline with my little cousin and I felt a gush an I though it was discharge cuz that would always happen to me then I left to go home and when I got home I had to pee so I went to a restroom and saw I had to brown lines an I thought I had pooped my self but then I wiped it was my period I didn't freak out cuz I knew Wat it was so I told my mom I got my period an she was like put a pad on but I told her no cuz they where to big so she like put on a paniliner I was like ok so then the next day I had to go to the movies with my friends and then in the middle of the movie I went to the restroom and saw a lot a blood and I was wearing white pants but I was wearing spandex so that saved my life and the. We went to store and I was like hurry up after that we went home


----------



## LifeLoveDreamer

Ok so im in 7th grade. 

I knew my period was really heavy today but i waited a while to change my pad. by the time i changed it there was a little stain. but it was kinda hidden by my legs so i left it alone. ( i have a school uniform so khakis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

During recess i fell down and had to go up to the teacher, everyone was around him soo i guess everyone saw the stain. 

I went to the office because i was going home for a sprained wrist. My friend came up to tell me someone told her to tell me there was a stain on my pants. everyone saw. and like three strangers in the office heard about it. i could just die right now..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jojoeb

I have to say mine are more embarrassing. I have two by the way.

1. It was the Christmas performance at my school. I was still on my first period. I was wearing khakis. well, i had just changed my pad right before i went up. then when we got there we started singing. first my class. then we sat down. i felt a little wet, but i didn't matter. then i stood up to sign with my Junior Choir. i was surrounded by boys. except my cousin, Laura. she sat right behind me. well when i stood up my cousin laura told me i had bleed through my pants




. i turned around and two of the boys saw and looked really surprised



This was there actually face



. i spent the rest of the performance crying backstage. luckily my school is really small. everybody found out but it got around as either i had a bloody nose and sat in the blood or i got sick. it was the day of the Christmas Party too. i missed it.





2. this was actually last week. i was expecting my period for the month so i started carrying pads in my shoes. they were in my shoes because i go to a private school, so you aren't aloud to bring purses into the bathroom. well, my class room did giant jump rope that day with our tug-of-war rope.well i was jumping and the rope knocked off my shoe. you most likely expect that the pad would go flying. it did and landed right in front of the boys that weren't jumping. and they were the same boys that were behind me in the first story. they started talking about it when we went back inside.


----------



## jojoeb

I have to say mine are more embarrassing. I have two by the way.

1. It was the Christmas performance at my school. I was still on my first period. I was wearing khakis. well, i had just changed my pad right before i went up. then when we got there we started singing. first my class. then we sat down. i felt a little wet, but i didn't matter. then i stood up to sign with my Junior Choir. i was surrounded by boys. except my cousin, Laura. she sat right behind me. well when i stood up my cousin laura told me i had bleed through my pants



. i turned around and two of the boys saw and looked really surprised



This was there actually face



. i spent the rest of the performance crying backstage. luckily my school is really small. everybody found out but it got around as either i had a bloody nose and sat in the blood or i got sick. it was the day of the Christmas Party too. i missed it.





2. this was actually last week. i was expecting my period for the month so i started carrying pads in my shoes. they were in my shoes because i go to a private school, so you aren't aloud to bring purses into the bathroom. well, my class room did giant jump rope that day with our tug-of-war rope.well i was jumping and the rope knocked off my shoe. you most likely expect that the pad would go flying. it did and landed right in front of the boys that weren't jumping. and they were the same boys that were behind me in the first story. they started talking about it when we went back inside.


----------



## dino

Mine is I was in a date with my crush! And I gone into the loo and whilst in there started my period and u had no option I had my Purcell with me and ask text him to met me outside and ask him to get some tampons for me whilst period was down my legs. But he did get them and he still liked me after that.


----------



## xoxonrk

This was yesterday and I'm a swimmer so I was walking down the pool deck (I'm in the fastest group there which means there's a lot of older hot guys and) and I didn't notice anything.. But apparently EVERYONE saw a massive trail of blood going down the pool and deck and I'm so embarassed and then in the lockerroom today some girl asked me if it was me and I just lied and said no but I really should have just said yes because everyone knows it was me anyway ðŸ˜­ oh gosh I'm so embarassed


----------



## makeuptalk

Today me and my mum were going shopping on my period and my mum rushed me out the house so i didnt have time to discard my bloody knickers on my bedroom floor but while i was shopping my dad came into my room to fix my curtains and i know he came across my knickers because i had pyjamas over them before i left but when i got home the pyjamas were moved off the knickers and my knickers were left lying on the floor! So embarrasing and when i told my mum what happened she gasped and i started crying and then she told ke she already told my dad that i startedmy period anyway when i specifically told her not to but my dad asked my mum cus i had mood swings and was acting starnge so she had to say yes and tell the truth!!how embarassing


----------



## Ali-j36

Ok so mine is kinda one long story. I was in eighth grade when I just started my period, I didn't know it at the time and come to think about it that is probably why that when I had dropped my pencil and I crawled around getting it I saw some people looking at me weird . I just brushed the whole thing off me being my little naive self. When we stood up I saw that I had blood all over the dark pink chairs, you may think that this would not look noticeable but it did. I sat in the very front and when I saw it I hurried. And sat right down again. I scooted on my chair so I could rub I the stain (on on another note when I came back the next few days the stain had still not been removed and people were just talking about it and I was like yea crazy person (lol)). So when i got up to leave i fortunately had a jacket ( unfortunately i was wearing a bright blue pair of jeans, and it was really noticeable)I went to my next class which was a government class, I was usually very nice and I was shy and he usually picked on me for reasons unknown! Anyways I marched right up to him and and said "I am going to the bathroom" and turned around and walked away! He seemed shocked but then recovered and half yelled after me " ok you have five minutes". By that time I was out the door. I went to my locker and got another pair of jeans (luckily I had two pairs of the same exact jeans, and I was wearing one of the matching pairs that day). I went into the bathroom and put on a clean pair of underwear and jeans and put the other dirty stained ones into aplastic bag, I also but a pad on because tampons hurt to put in ( turns out that I was putting tampons in the wrong way for a year and I thought that was how it was supposed to be until one time I put it in right and figured out I was putting it in wrong the whole time lol!!!!) I tied up the bag and put it back in my locker. My teacher asked me in front of all the class if I was okay and I mumbled a response and sat down. Unfortunately my grumpy mood didn't stop the teacher from asking me questions ( he usually called on me twice a class time and I would never even raise my hand!!) anyways he was calling on me a lot and I just got really snappy with him, until he finally stopped calling on me lol I felt So bad afterwords but I was just so fed up with it all aha:sdrop: so when school ended I was just opening my locker up when my guy friend (who I thought was really annoying) went into my locker and pulled out the sack and was like what is this?!???! And he was about to open it (my teachers class was right around the corner) and I screamed at him to stop and then he just ran my teacher came out of the room and shouted at us to stop running but to no avail haha. So I finally chased him to the far end of the school when I think I've cornered him and then he just shoves it in the kid (his friends) locker and runs away!! I blush and was like can you open that please and he opened it up to me and I got it out and ran away. I think Christian (the annoying kid )eventually found out haha ;P. And that is my embarrassing period story!!! Hope you enjoyed lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## SarahNull

I got my period at a young age and I remember coming home and sort of freaking out because I went to the bathroom and there was blood everywhere. Not as bad as Carrie White, but I was flushed and concerned I walked out to my mom while my pants were down in front of several guests and questioned "Mom, is this a period? Is this what a period looks like?" When looking back, it was an embarassing moment.


----------



## ishika

that was my 2nd periods after a long time of 8months from the 1st one.i went to hill station to enjoy my vacations. When i was playing in the snow then i realise that pant is wet,hurriedly i sat in our van and we were 50km away from our hotel and i had not a single pad and the journey was so long with no restraunt on the way but somehoe we reach to a small restraunt with no washroom.i told to my mom about all thisthen my mom gave me her stall and that also beacame wet. When we reach to our hotel my seat was also stained and our noticed that,i was so embarassed.after reaching to our hotel i borrow some pads to my frnd.3more days left and that was horrible day of life.


----------



## MayaTamika

I got my period later than most I was 14 or 15 at the time and everyone my entire life (since I learned what a period was) had told me that my first time, I would see a little blood on my panties and that that's how I would know it had started. Funny thing is, when I started, the floodgates opened. I thought something was wrong with me because everyone had been telling me it would be only a little bit. But nope. It didn't look anything like they described and there was a TON so I didn't even realise it was my period until hours later. I changed my underwear like 7 times that day before I finally realised what it was and luckily my sister (my mom was already in bed when I figured it out) had already started a few years earlier, so she had everything I needed to be comfortable that night. And it was a Saturday, too, so I was home all day anyway. Not that embarrassing, I guess, but kinda funny.


----------



## angie828

I got mine when I was in the 4th grade.  I was embarrassed and had no idea what was going on because I was so young. I have a late bday so I am about a year older than all the girls in my class.


----------



## alimacaroni

Once I was at school and was wearing navy blue pants with a pad, because I was on my period. So at my third class, I felt my butt wet, but ignored it thinking that it was my last day of my period and didn't think anything would happen. At my fourth class (and last) I really got worried. So when the bell rang to go home I got up and my two bffs said, "ew what's on your chair?" Blood. I bled threw my pants at school. I was so embarrassed and hoped only they realized. :'( I was 13


----------



## a11ycat

I'm only 15 and the only embarrassing thing that has happened to me so far is I didn't know I had my period and it was really heavy so when I woke up in the my brand new panties that cost $30 were ruined


----------



## stefnicholas

I am NOT easily embarrassed. At all. I can laugh off almost anything and often I'm the one embarrassing others. Once have I had an experience so horrible I fear repeating it, lol. It's also kinda X rated, lmao! Once, I got my period WHILE an ex of mine was er... Kissing below the waist. It was truly hellish, he was grossed out but tried to be decent about it. I literally bawled it was awful!!!


----------



## QueenChrysalis

My first period was unprepared, 5 days before my birthday. How _un_-swag! I stopped by a Wal-Mart to quickly use the bathroom, and their was BLOOD all over my private areas and I was like, "_Gawd, do I even have a pad with me???_". No, I didn't and I forgot my purse so I couldn't get some from the dispenser. Worse, it was a heavy flow. _How sick_! 

So I will remember for the rest of my life where my first period was... in a public BATHROOM!!!!


----------



## preciousx3

My most embarrassing period story was yesterday in 7th grade. I go to a really ghetto school. Once people even girls find out your on your period , your screwed. They think your nasty. Anyway, I was in music class ( rude  kids, bullying, cursing out teachers, making fun of each other, etc.) when I asked my teacher to go to my locker to get some papers. He said yes and let me go. While I walked out the classroom door I had no idea I huge blood stain on the back of my pants. I was wearing jeans and it was in between my butt pockets. I pretty sure 3 boys saw it. Anyway I got back to my class and sat in my seat. Then a boy comes out of now where and asks me for help. We went up to the piano which was in front of the class. There were papers on the piano he wanted me to describe what he was suppose to do with them. I did. I had no idea when I turned around and was facing him that everyone in the class saw my pants. I headed back to my seat and then noticed giggling. Boys were laughing and and saying eww, gross, shes on her peiod. I quicky realized I had a stain on my paints. Ohh gosh I was mad. That boy saw the stain first and tricked me to helping him so everyone else could see it. I was angry, embarrassed and sad. Im pretty sure everyone in the class knows im on my period now. Even thinking about it makes me angry. Anyway after that class we had gym . I changed into my gym pants and went on with the rest of the day. Im still embarresed even though its a Saturday morning. I think now that on Monday Im going to try to change my cycle ( music, art ,etc)  :wacko: h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :spidyhead: :scared:


----------



## girlieperiods

ok mymost embarassing period story is my first period.... i live with my grandparnets and my moms not around anymore but anyways i got it unexpectly after a month of asking did i have any weird things that i wanted to talk to her about and i always told her no but this night it happened i didnt know what it was and i thought i was going to get in trouble for ruining my clothes so i hide the underwear in the bottom of my laundry basket andignored it and went back to bed wellthe next day when i come home from school she pulls me into her room and asked if i started and i told her no i had got a cut on my leg and jut whipped it off on something i found in my basket... well a month later it happened again only this time she didnt ask she knew it was it and she said we will go to the store and get you some products and that was the end to my most embarassing period story...because i liedto her about it well gtg now bye


----------



## fabulousness

So, my most embarrassing period story would have to be quite a disgusting, shocking tale to tell. It was about 4 years after I got my first ever period, so I was pretty familiar with my cycle and could deal with tampons and pads pretty well. However, one morning my period came and unfortunately I was out of my supplies.I didn't have enough time to drop in at the store to get some before I went to school, so I just put some toilet paper in my undies and figured I'd be all good until I could ask my friends for a tampon/pad. *Big mistake. *My first class of the day was Health and Physical Education, and unluckily enough for me we were on the oval running laps before we played a game of touch football. Now, as I began to run I could feel the bulgy piece of toilet paper slowly moving out of place. It didn't help that my _wonderful _underwear selection that day was giving me a wedgie at the same time. I tried to slow down a bit before it could move out of place too much, but it was too late. The pad-shaped toilet paper had maneuvered itself out of my undies and slipped out of my pants onto the grass. As soon as it happened I freaked out and looked behind me. Sure enough, there it was, lying in front of a group of kids about to run past. I didn't look back after that, I didn't want to find out if anyone had seen the 'pad' slip out of my undies. So, for the rest of the lesson I free-bled. It was extremely uncomfortable and if it weren't for the black school pants, I would have looked _horrible. _Thankfully, the teacher finally let me go to the toilet after I had finished playing my game of touch football and I was able to clean myself up...well, mostly.

Lesson learnt = *DO NOT *use a pad-substitute with the combination of wedgie-undies on your HPE day.


----------



## #22

Hey ladies! So, an embarrassing story for me would have to be my first period. Now, it's not really that embarrassing, but at the time, I was mortified! So anyways, I was sitting in church, when I suddenly had the urge to pee lol! So I got up and went to the bathroom. Sorry if this part gets a little tmi on you, but I looked down at my panties, and the light blue was now red! I didn't really freak out at all, because I had spotted before, and knew this was coming. Luckily, I was wearing a dress that was black on the bottom, and my panties hadn't bled through, so I wadded up some toilet paper and returned to mass. When I kneeled down, I whispered to my older sister that I had gotten my period. Because she is three years older than me, she felt it her womanly duty to inform me that periods suck. At that moment. Loudly. My face was redder than a beet, and my sister then shut her mouth haha! I don't think anyone heard, and it was pretty hilarious anyways! Well, that's my story! Not really exciting, but isn't "becoming a woman" exciting enough?


----------



## LaylaaNajafi

I don't really have an embarrassing period story, but here's a story about when I first got my period.

I was in school and it was towards the end of the lesson. I felt like I kinda peed myself so at the end of the lesson, I went to the bathroom. Luckily I had break after the lesson. I knew all about periods, and thanks to my older sisters preparing me, I always carried a pad just in case.

I had a tiny spot of blood in my underwear, not too much, but I knew I had my period. I kinda panicked for a second then I realised I had a pad with me.

So it was fine, but I had to stay in school for the rest of the day since this was in the beginning of the day. I might have been able to go home if I told the nurse I had cramps, but I was fine.

Btw im on my period right now. Is it TMI now or have I already passed that stage?


----------



## Bellapizza134689

I have to say that in that most embarrassing incident would be when I was in the sixth grade in art. I was in my art class and we had to design a mural and had to use ladders to sketch it on the wall but I hadn't ever had my period. So I go was in charge of going on the ladder and sketching. And not paying any attention the blood ran down my leg while I was sketching and all of the boys started laughing at me. But thanks to amazing friends they formed like a wall that blocked me and the boys were just like "ohhhh look who's got a possy help you with your period!" And then the teacher noticed and the boys ended up getting detention and I went home early and didn't come back for 2 weeks because I was so embarrassed. And when I came back the boys all apologized to me and then it all happened again the next month except I was wearing pad. And on top of it I was wearing white pants and it spilled all over my chair and on the floor except the second time around I transferred schools. So that way I wouldn't have to deal with the embarrassment and from that day on I only use tampons


----------

